# Stupidest things non Tolkien fans have said about LOTR.



## Cuthalion81 (Dec 17, 2001)

*Tolkienaic Apologetics*

Okay, guys, first off:

Hi, I'm Brian. Otherwise known on the net as "Cuthalion". Believe me or no, I actually took that nickname long before I came here. It's rather a part of me now  Anyway, I'm a dual major in Political Science and Philosophy.

I come to you all with a request. Tolkien is one of the greatest, most influential authors in history. You know it. I know it. But there is this poor schmuck at work who apparently doesn't as he claimed to me that Tolkien was a horrible writer, had very little influence on anyone but (his words) "donkeys" who sit in the basement playind D&D, and proceeded to compare Tolkien to Harry Potter. I can take many kinds of opinions (hey, I'm a Political Science major). But this was a bit much.

So, I call upon you all to help me slam this fellow's horribly mistaken opinion  What I need is some good quotes from prominent sources (if the source is a Newspaper or other publication, pls include date for reference) speaking of Tolkien's influence. After all, sure we know the truth but it takes an extra firm dose of smack-down to show some people the light ;-)
-Cuthalion


----------



## Beorn (Dec 17, 2001)

For anyone who likes the genre to which it belongs, the Heroic Quest, I cannot imagine a more wonderful Christmas present. . . No fiction I have read in the last five3 years has give me more joy than The Fellowship of the Ring. --W.H. Augen, NYT Review...a long time ago

It is beatiful . . . an enchanted tale of tragedy and triumph . . . The Silmarillion is magical in the old grand style . . . I adored it --Philly Inquirer

O MIGHTY TOLKIEN ! PRICE OF FANTASISTS! . . . I have just been reveling in one of the greatest litereary priveleges of my life . . . The Silmarillion . . . greater and more satisfying than both The Hobbit and LotR.

Tolkien was the father of today's fantasy. Without his contributions to writing, we would not have Harry Potter, or, basically any other famous fantasy books, such as Dune... --Me---Just Now


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 18, 2001)

Donkeys! You can tell your friend I take great offence at that!  
As an extreme Tolkienite, a Harry Potter fan, and an avid D&Der I should come up with some grreat stuff.... btu I can't at the moment! Oh well....
Hope some of our experts get some good quotes... good luck!
And welcome! Be sure to stick around the Forum. 

Er... might I add that Mike's third quote is from what's-his-face, author of Watership Down... hmm... Richard Adams, or something?


----------



## Walter (Dec 18, 2001)

First things first: Welcome to this forum, Brian/Cuthalion, I hope You will enjoy Your time here 

As for Your friend at work: Did You ask him whether he has read actually anything he talks about? And if so did he understand what it was all about? Or was he just trying to provoke You?

I don't think that trying to "slam this fellow's horribly mistaken opinion" will be the right answer. IMHO just smiling at him would be the better choice and You have all reason to smile - for You know it better


----------



## Cuthalion81 (Dec 18, 2001)

LOL. Walter, I'm sorry, it appears my playful word-usage has misconstrued what I meant. I don't really want to "slam" him (I mean, I would prefer we remained on good terms) even if what he says does get me angry and I am listening to Megadeth this morning (you know, aggressive music? Okay, okay. Bad joke.). Essentially, I would just like to hand him a small list of quotes and gently tell him that they prove my point that Tolkien has been very influential and that if he has indeed read it and doesn't like it, then it's just a taste thing and we can just leave it 

I don't know how much he's read. I think he read some and thought it was too boring and then put it down (crazy, IMO, but there's no accounting for taste, right?).
-Cuthalion


----------



## The White Rider (Dec 18, 2001)

To think that Tolkien was merely a man who play D&D in his basement all day is ridiculous. First off the fact that he was a professor at an esteemed University/College shows that he was in fact a brilliant man. The fact that he created languages that work is also a testimony to his brilliance. A quote that shows that the Lord of the Rings makes people think is found in the first paragraph on a webiste that I found :

( http://www.leaderu.com/focus/tolkien.html )

The statement is this:

The Lord of the Rings trilogy by J.R.R. Tolkien has inspired more commentary, creativity and following than arguably any other modern-day work of art or literature. Surprisingly, it has also been interpreted by--and, thus, embraced by--the adherents of such wildly divergent philosophies as neopagans and evangelical Christians. Just what is it about these mystical, mythical and monumental books that spurs whole communities of devotees to create Web sites, Internet browsers, countless graphics, fonts and articles, take on the nomenclature and Tolkien-created languages for their own use and wait in panting anticipation for the celluloid interpretation of their beloved epic?

Lets face it Tolkien was a genius. He created stories that will live forever.

-The White Rider


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 18, 2001)

Welcome, "strong bow"!  Great opening post..
Now: Has your friend even read the LotR, or does he base his opinion on the gatherings of others? If he has read it, he is either illiterate or utterly cynical to not realize the enormous impact of the LotR.
First of all, The Lord of the Rings began modern fantasy literature. The books spawned from this masterpiece (eg. The Wheel of Time, Dragonlance, etc.) have a much more clicheic atmosphere than the LotR ever has. Anyway, if your frind said it had no impact on modern literature, I would kill him just for that. 
And I suspect that he may have heard of the reputation and basic plots of modern fantasy stories. I would agree that they are (well, most of them anyway) awkward copycat cliches, and most of them set an atmosphere that can be compared to He-Man. D&D has been marked by this awkward setting, and is known for its geeky storylines. The LotR, or rather Middle-earth, sets a very realistic and real historical background and story, so it feels like all of this has really happened. The cryselephantine (heh, love that word) history, wonderful languages, names, heritages etc. of Tolkien's stories cannot be rivaled with, except perhaps by the Bible or simply a complete book of the history of the world. 
I hope your friend is seeing all these posts; if you laid some sort of bet, I'll guarantee you'll win.


----------



## Tar-Steve (Dec 18, 2001)

Well, everybody's entitled to an opinion, right? I would try to find out what's forming your friend's opinion; only then will you be able to figure out where its vulnerable to being slammed.


----------



## The White Rider (Dec 18, 2001)

I think what we need to understand here is that even though we know and appreciate that Tolkien was an amazing author people are entitiled to their own opinion, and all the arguing in the world may never change their mind.

-The White Rider


----------



## Beorn (Dec 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Greymantle _
> *Er... might I add that Mike's third quote is from what's-his-face, author of Watership Down... hmm... Richard Adams, or something? *



Whoops...I forgot to cite the author...I think that was him...


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 18, 2001)

Yup, I checked... that was him. I haven't read the book, myself, but a lot of people love it... might mean something for a Tolkien skeptic.


----------



## King of Gondor. (Jul 31, 2002)

I saw this on another forum so I thought I'd start it here. 

A guy I know didn't even know what the first LOTR movie was called!!

That same person thought that TTT was coming out on Aug. 6!! ( he didn't know the name of that one either ). 

That's the only thing I've heard but I'd like to here what you have to say.


----------



## Beorn (Jul 31, 2002)

Discussing his winning novel, Pratchett said: "Far more beguiling than the idea that evil can be destroyed by throwing a piece of expensive jewellery into a volcano is the possibility that evil can be defused by talking.


----------



## Ravenna (Jul 31, 2002)

What about those who believe that the movie of TTT was deliberately named to cash in on the events of Sept 11th. Sad but true.


----------



## Talimon (Jul 31, 2002)

Sorry, but that isn't very stupid. While he certainly doesn't get the point of destroying the ring, and how in forsaking it Tolkien showed the sacrifice of incredible power for the ridding of evil, he does have a point. But he can go burn in hell for taking cap-shots at Tolkien for all I care.


----------



## Theoden (Aug 1, 2002)

"The Lord of the Rings is a silly waste of time because those who spend time in the imaginary world can not function when it comes to reality"

Someone I know... pathetic, I know, but true.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Aug 1, 2002)

After I watched the first movie I heard somebody say

´And he didn´t even destroy the ring!? This movie was a waste of time!`

Now that was a truly stupid thing to say


----------



## Rangerdave (Aug 1, 2002)

While in my local Barnes & Noble, I overheard a couple remark. 


> Well, they certainly didn't waste any time getting the books out did they. They even have the novelization of all three films.



Simply Incredible.

RD


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 1, 2002)

OMG, I had no idea there were actually people who don't know what the LotR is!  
But seriously, every person I have ever known has at least heard about the LotR, and most have read it. I'm afraid I can hardly imagine somebody thinking that the movie came first.. Couldn't we send out leaflets or something??


----------



## pohuist (Aug 1, 2002)

I heard someone answering as to what hapenned in the book --"I don't know, I haven't seen the movie yet".

BTW, RD, yours is the best!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 1, 2002)

"Books! Who needs this crap like 'The Lord of the Rings'? These things are a disgrace to the human kind."

I felt like punching that ***** right there.


----------



## pohuist (Aug 1, 2002)

You sould have. After all, you are an extremist


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 1, 2002)

People have told me Star Wars was better. 
Those poor, miguided people.


----------



## elf boy (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ravenna _
> *What about those who believe that the movie of TTT was deliberately named to cash in on the events of Sept 11th. Sad but true. *



yeah, i heard that before, I think thaz the most pitiful thing i've ever heard, I mean they probably don't even know that there are books.


----------



## ReadWryt (Aug 2, 2002)

For me it's that guy in the WalMart advertisement for "The Lord of the Rings" on DVD who says "Gandalf is the MAN!". I remember seeing that commercial the first time and literally saying out loud, "No, he's actually a supernatural being akin to an Angel..."...


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 2, 2002)

I can already visualize you drawing on the billboard in Magic Marker: "Actually, his true name is Olórin and he was the wisest of the Maiar in Valinor."


----------



## ReadWryt (Aug 2, 2002)

Yeah, that and spray painting "Oberon is a fairy" on walls...


----------



## DRavisher (Aug 3, 2002)

Some people just don't get it. When I had watched the movie with a friend, and I asked him what he thought of it, he said that there wasn't any story in the movie, it was all fighting.


----------



## Rasec (Aug 3, 2002)

*hey*

I guess these people who judge LOTR before even knowing what it is about are all stupid and nasty. They have no idea of how is the amazing feeling of travelling to Middle-Earth and feel the magic of Tolkien's work. I think it is a matter of culture. Only the ones who read will have something to tell, and will learn more and more vocabulary. And if reality exists, why not fantasy too? Ok, we cannot bring ME to real life, but in our minds, this incredible land will always live. Do not pay attention to these stupid people. And here goes something true and important:

" - Do u have a car? - she asked.
- Yes. - he answered.
- Do u have a house? - she asked again.
- I do. - he answered again.
- Do u have a valuable jewel? - she asked.
- I have my wedding-ring. - he answered, now confused.
- All these things can be robbed from u someday; but culture, my friend, is the one thing that can never be robbed. Study and learn, and this will guide u for your whole life."

Do u like it? Guess so..

Cesar Filho.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 3, 2002)

King of Gondor,what would you say about that:
"I don't like stories about elves,dwarves,hobbits,what's a hobbit?I'm not a child and Max you're 18 and read such books?I understand it."
That's my mother thoughts before she has read the book.After reading it she read The Sil for a night and then started UT.Now she is bigger fan than me.....


----------



## Nenya (Aug 4, 2002)

SOmeone once told me that I shouldn't read crap like LOTR because it'll fill my head with stupid fancies about a world that doesn't exist. She reads Mills and Boon novels...need I say more?


----------



## Rangerdave (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nenya _
> *SOmeone once told me that I shouldn't read crap like LOTR because it'll fill my head with stupid fancies about a world that doesn't exist. She reads Mills and Boon novels...need I say more? *



Never underestimate the sheer enjoyment and majesty of crap. I fully believe that reading crap fiction can be one of the most enjoyable things one can do without removing clothing. 

I myself am in the midlle of an omnibus collection of one of the worst writers ever to publish in the English language. Ian Flemming. The Bond novels are really just romance novels for men. 

So get out there are read some crap.
I do

RD


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 4, 2002)

i just heard this in achat room the other day

"They did a horrible job translation the movie into the book."


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 4, 2002)

My siblings won't read the books. They say I've told them everything there is to know about them... I wonder if they are trying to give me a gentle hint?

Shaken, not stirred, eh, RD? My brother loves the music from the Bond movies... He is going to drive me insane...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 13, 2002)

i heard this person when i came out of the theater for the first time...

"I was so scared when that fire thing...the balrog tried to *reclaim* the ring!"


----------



## King of Gondor. (Aug 13, 2002)

Sorry Gil-Galad I haven't been on in a while. What was the Question?


----------



## King of Gondor. (Aug 13, 2002)

Alphack, thats just about the same thing my sister said about the Balrog. Btw nothing against my sis she loves the LOTR she just doesn't know much about it yet, but I'm working on her


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 13, 2002)

this really isn't that stupid. except that she is insulting LOTR and all. but it really made me mad. my IM name is LOTR related. so my friend says to me 
"devann (my name is devann by the way), change ur name. i hate LOTR and i hate having to look at ur name all the time." 
then she started cussing at me. she was immediatley blocked.


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Aug 14, 2002)

How bout this one? "Wow, that was a really crappy ending to a movie?" They didnt know that there were three or that there were books!


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 15, 2002)

This isn't as stupid as it is blindly critical (and it isn't ignorant either): a friend of mine, who reads Dragonlance and plays AD&D and does all sorts of fantasy-related things, said to me whe iquestioned him about what he thught of the LotR: 
"It's SO boring! Just walking, walking, walking and more walking!" 
It's a bit sad how people can't look past the simple flaws of a book (in this case the rather tedious beginning), and cannot concentrate on, or even see, the greater and finer parts of a great novel. *sigh*


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 16, 2002)

Funny, my mom had a similar comment. She read it when she was like 12, needless to say that was about a quarter of a century ago, and she says all she remembers about it was the walking, that the whole thing was them climbing up a mountain.


----------



## Windfola (Aug 17, 2002)

Well....

I've heard a lot of stupid remarks about tLotR--mostly from people who've never taken the time to read the books. The dumbest comment was this: "That crap is demonic! It's full of witchcraft, and you'll go to hell if you read it or have the books in your house!"  

As they say, "Ignorance is bliss!"  

May the blessings of Elbereth be yours!


'Elen sila lumenn' omentielvo!"


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 17, 2002)

Now that is just plain stupid, I mean I can sort of understand people saying that about Harry Potter but they obviously dont realise that Tolkien himself was about as devout a Catholic as you can get.

Quite frankly if anyone told me that then I would seriously begin to doubt if they were even Christian themselves, as they dont seem to understand much.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 17, 2002)

please don't start dissin' harry. i've seen enough of that around here. btw, i love harry potter books. not as much as lotr though.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 17, 2002)

I wasn't dissing ol' Harry, I enjoy those books too and I am a Christian. I am just saying that the misguided people who see bad things in these books maybe have more license to do so in the Harry Potter books.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 17, 2002)

kool. i am a christain and i like them too.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 17, 2002)

I find people have differing levels of tolerance for that sort of thing. I know pastors who read Harry Potter and though I haven't I have nothing against people who do... I see that it might be dangerous... I wouldn't let a ten year old read it without giving her a serious talk about the difference between real and make believe and good and evil.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 17, 2002)

yah ...my mom did that to me (2 yrs ago when i was 10)...LOL ...i didn't really need it. seriously i'm very mature for my age.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 17, 2002)

Gee... you must be the only mature one on this site... congrats....


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 17, 2002)

LOL


----------



## The Necromancer (Aug 17, 2002)

One of my friends said this when i asked him if he'd read LOTR:"We live in Iowa, we don't read." What a hick.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 18, 2002)

Any Iowans here to protest that statement???

Oh boy...


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 18, 2002)

My old Geography teacher was from Iowa, and she had read the LotR.. Hmm, contradictory, ain't it?  jk


> "That crap is demonic! It's full of witchcraft, and you'll go to hell if you read it or have the books in your house!"


Yeah, a girl in my old class used to think so about HP.. She didn't speak alot, but she had rather strong religious opinions..
Why is it, do you think, that HP (and even LotR) and the magic within it is called evil? Why is witchcraft considered evil? I suppose in the Dark Ages anything out of the ordinary was considered work of the Devil; 'black magic' was a common term for things that were new and different, something which had not been experienced before.. But why today? I don't think anybody really thinks that somebody will set up a cult of Wiccan fanatics who want to rule over the world, based on the setting of Harry Potter- books!


----------



## ReadWryt (Aug 18, 2002)

I dunno, Paul states in the New Testiment that Pride is a sin against God equal to that of "Divination". I don't have my old Parallel Bible to check the entemology of the original Greek word being translated to Divination to see if it means Witchcraft and it's ilk, or actually some other arcane craft like Astrology or Dowsing or something.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 18, 2002)

The idea is that it is associated with selling out to the devil.

You may be surprised about what people decide to take as a religion. There is a whole bunch of people in England who register their religion as "Jedi Knight".


----------



## Rangerdave (Aug 19, 2002)

> "That crap is demonic! It's full of witchcraft, and you'll go to hell if you read it or have the books in your house!"



Oh man!

I hope that person never finds my library. Might have a problem with my collection of HP Lovecraft and Aleister Crowley works.

RD


----------



## Raamalooke (Aug 19, 2002)

Ok, here's a good one. My sister said this to me one day when I asked her if she'd read LOTR.

"I don't get into that D & D stuff."

Um...........HELLO?


----------



## Goldberry344 (Aug 19, 2002)

a girl at my school....after seeing the movie asked me "So, did they find the ring?"

you dont even need to read the books to know that one!


----------



## Iron Maiden (Aug 19, 2002)

As the movie faded out and everyone was leaving one of two guys behind me stands up and says "that's crap, they don't even tell you if he destroyed the ring!" and his friend replies with " yeah but i think i heard somewhere that there is going to be a sequel."

i feel sorry for people like this


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 19, 2002)

i really haven't heard anything stupid people saying about it.
But I did get into a fight about LoTR being better than Star Wars.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 20, 2002)

I imagine that was a battle of epic preportions.


----------



## Arvedui (Aug 20, 2002)

There's a great site called the Tolkien Sarcasm Page. Among other items, there is a completely twisted summary of the Lord of the Rings. Some people have actually copied that and handed it in as their own written reports. You all should use the opportunity to read the summary. It's absolutely hillarious.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 20, 2002)

we would read it if u would give us the link


----------



## Rangerdave (Aug 20, 2002)

your wish is my command

Tolkien Sarcasm Page 

RD


----------



## AkaiAtama02 (Aug 22, 2002)

I haven't actually seen this commercial... but I heard about it from two of my friends who thought it totally killed it so to speak... some kind of car commercial where the guy in the car is getting chased by the ringwraiths and then one of them pulls of his hood and he's this car dealer guy and he hands the guy in the car a LotR dvd. That's one of the worst I've heard about yet. It's a good thing I didn't see it yet! Hope I never have to.

And about Harry Potter... I'm a Christian... heading off to Bible college to study youth ministry tomorrow, actually... and I haven't read the books or seen the movie yet, but I have been planning to do so for some time. I don't think there's anything wrong with fiction if it's kept as fiction. Of course there will always be th psychos that go both ways, either saying "I can't believe you would read something like that! Show's your level of conviction!" or the ones that like start some kind of cult (ever fantasy series probably has one somewhere!).

Oh and here's a dumb thing that someone who has read the books several times (me!)... for the longest time I had Sauron and Saruman confused! Oh well...


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 22, 2002)

Boy, I've seen that one a *lot*! 
Welcome to the forums, Akai! 

PS: Another great Tolkien-humour site (which I think I've posted somewhere on these forums before), is this page: Monty Python FotR


----------



## elf boy (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Windfola _
> *
> I've heard a lot of stupid remarks about tLotR--mostly from people who've never taken the time to read the books. The dumbest comment was this: "That crap is demonic! It's full of witchcraft, and you'll go to hell if you read it or have the books in your house!"
> *



Who was this... I have the sudden urge to slap them! I hate to tell them, but LOTR is the greatest story ever written, and I have read the books and the hobbit 3 times each. I've also read the book of lost tales part one, (I'm looking for part 2 in hardcover) The Sil, and i'm going to start on unfinished tales soon, and i only started reading tolkien's books 3 years ago. And somehow among all that "witchcraft" and "demonic crap" I manage to get to church every Sunday morning!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 24, 2002)

well, i liked that comercial. i was laughing for about 10 minutes. it's really funnier when u see it yourself. my though i was wacko though


----------



## Claireee (Aug 25, 2002)

I agree about the comercial - I nearly fell out of my chair I was laughing so hard. I don't know why the really strong christians get upity about these books, though. Clearly their religious conviction is strong enough that they will not suddenly fall under the heathen spell just from reading novels that are clearly fantasy. Maybe I should become a Jedi warrior. Sounds fun. Unfortunately, the force and I don't get along very well. I think I'm allergic.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 25, 2002)

You should join the Gray Side of the Force!!!


----------



## Nahar (Aug 25, 2002)

"when are the books coming out, will they be as good as the movie?"

"is that french those elf people are speaking?"

tst tsk


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 25, 2002)

thats just pathetic.

BTW--have you read the forum regulations on signaturen length? Its supposed to be 3 lines or less.


----------



## Rangerdave (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nahar _
> *"is that french those elf people are speaking?"
> *



Of course we're Elves! Why do you think we have the outragous accents!

RD


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 25, 2002)

No one has an accent like the INSPECTOR!!!

Your minkey is under arrest!!!

I will continue until the case is solve-ed...

Do you have a massage for me?

You have a bimp on your head!!!


----------



## Anarchist (Aug 26, 2002)

This fntisism thing annoyes me a lot. I mean, I am a Christian too and a strong one I must say. But being a strong Christian and being a fanatic are two totally different things. These people who call such book demonic etc. are just fanatics, mostly people who accept the religion without sarching it deep, who go to church just to feel that they are better people not because they feel they want to go etc. Those people will attack anything that looks suspicous to them. It happens a lot not only in litrature but also in music (a lot of havy metal bands have been attacked by fanatic Christians) but gnrally evrywhere. Unfortunately this is our society today.

Now to the topic. There are indeed a lot of people who didn't read the books and went to see the movie. Some of my friend said to me: "Man the movie was fantastic, totally epic, the battles where great etc. etc. but those ******* forgot to finish it!!" Of course I gave them the books so they learn some thing about it.


----------



## mr underhill (Aug 26, 2002)

my friend thinks saruman and sauron are the same person...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

I had a conversation with my friend last nigth on AIM:

*:The best part of the movie was when the elves and guys were fighting soroman.

Me: You mean sauron, right?

*: No...the dude with the ring! The one with all the orcs

Me: Yeah...sauron

*: Then who was saruman

Me: The guy who beat the crap out of gandalf

*: Ohhh him. Well he was like saurons best friend


You can tell he didnt read the books.


----------



## mr underhill (Aug 26, 2002)

a lot of people think that saurons still alive since only the ring was destroyed..... they didnt read it properly!


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *
> 
> Of course we're Elves! Why do you think we have the outragous accents!
> ...



"What are you doing in Middle-Earth?"
"Mind your own business!"


----------



## Boromir's Lady (Aug 26, 2002)

A friend of mine keeps complaining - even after I have EXPLAINED it - that he didn't like the 'ending' to the movie, that it shouldn't have been ended that way, it left too many questions unanswered...

This past weekend, I went to spend the night with my best friend and took my DVD with me since she hadn't seen TLotR yet - after watching it she said 'I'm glad you watched it with me to explain what was going on! It was like trying to learn a foreign language with all their wierd names'........


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

thats why id love to have a video camera to take every where i went so i could capture other peoples stupidity on camera.


----------



## EverEve (Aug 26, 2002)

my friend was complaining about the ending too. and she knows that its a trilogy, although she hasnt read it.

* YALL SHOULD BE PROUD! I HAVE TAKEN IT UPON MYSELF TO TURN THIS VERY FRIEND INTO A LOTR FANATIC. WITH ANY LUCK, I'LL BE GETTING HER ON THE FORUM SOON.....MUAHAHA!*

im a Christian, and a pretty devout one at that, but i dont see lotr as being demonic (obviously, since im here 24/7).

Im so happy for myself...my new neighbor is a LotR freak, and we're gonna have a LotR screening in November  <--random!


----------



## Dark_wraith (Aug 26, 2002)

My mate once bet me £20 that LOTR was written by Stephen King.

Even after i showed him my book he was still adamant that steven king had written the book before Tolkien and STILL wont accept that Tolkien is the author.

=BeZ=


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

thats the worst yet! Stephen King!?! If this is a horror than whats the stuff he wrote?


----------



## Dark_wraith (Aug 26, 2002)

yeah my friend is pretty lacking in the brains department!!! He doesnt read much either. to be honest a yoghurt pot is challenging for him.

Have any of you guys read the Dark Tower by stephen King though??? That is very similar to LOTR and VERY good.

=BeZ=


----------



## EverEve (Aug 26, 2002)

Steven King?!? LotR?!! Uh-uh! not possibl! well...ok, its possible, but that is pretty bad...

interesting friend you've got there. bring him here, i'll assure him that Tolkien is the one, and only author of LotR.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

LOL!! Yogurt pot! Thats great. How about the people who refuse to read the books because they didnt like the movie.

"Howd u like the movie"
"I hated it. Aweful movie. Soooo boring"
"read the books."
"Not after that awefull movie."


----------



## Dark_wraith (Aug 26, 2002)

i dont think tolkien himself could convince him otherwise!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark_wraith (Aug 26, 2002)

confusticated, wrong thread man!! 

My nazgul one is up a bit!!!

lol


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

these threads are so active tonight im not surprised.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 26, 2002)

Con. Probably runs two windows both on the Tolkien site at the same time like I do so that I can be extra quick checking things out. It's easy to get confused... 

I can see a little worry about H.Potter, however. You know they are now making a replica of Hogwarts that will include places to teach people magic. This is some sort of weird obsession... Some people can't tell the difference between fantasy and reality... okay... I admit if there was a LotR theme park I'd be begging to go, but this sounds a bit too much.


----------



## EverEve (Aug 26, 2002)

really now? a replica of hogwarts...sounds like some peeps got way to much time on their hands


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 26, 2002)

Definately... 

So I think that people take this Harry Potter addiction much to seriously, and I can see where there is room to be concerned.


----------



## Claireee (Aug 27, 2002)

mmm. They're just going to be disipointed, too. It will be crowded, small, plastic, fake looking. Even for very small children I can't see how it would work. Unless a huge amount of money were invested in it to make it a disney land like experience.


----------



## Dark_wraith (Aug 27, 2002)

hehe. whats this roleplayin thing man???? Which forum is it in??? I get confused sometimes pretty easy!!! lol.


----------



## Éomond (Aug 27, 2002)

It's just as dumb as Star Wars, is what the none fans say.


----------



## Dark_wraith (Aug 28, 2002)

hehe, i got another one from my ever intelligent mate last night.

He is still adamant that King wrote LOTR but now he has come up with an even better argument. Apparently (according to him) Tolkien is Steven Kings pen name, and he first published the shining under the name of Tolkien.

 

ahhh how the stupid amuse us.....

=BeZ=


----------



## Eliot (Aug 28, 2002)

*stuff*

Hey,
I know exactly what you mean. People make fun of me just for bringing LOTR subject up. Nobody should criticize something if they've never read it. Never judge a book by it's cover. I think it is the best fiction novel ever written in history. Bye.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 28, 2002)

What can I say: that is the most concise first post I have ever read.  Welcome to the forum, Eliot!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 28, 2002)

yes WELCOME TO THE FORUM ELIOT!!!! ...hope u like it here ...oh and i agree with u completely!!!


----------



## EverEve (Aug 29, 2002)

Tolkien...Stephen King's pen-name...that's actually a half-way decent (although still odd) argument...interesting guy!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 30, 2002)

Sounds like my brother... he'll make anything up to win an argument.


----------



## ApplCobbler (Sep 2, 2002)

I think the worst thing I've seen happened with my friend....conversation went like this...

Me: So, have you seen Lord of the Rings yet?
*: Yes! That was that best movie I've ever seen!
Me: Well, I have to say that the book was better. Maybe you should try that...
*: Why should I read the book? That will just spoil the rest of the other two movies


After that it became an argument over me saying its because he never reads anything on free will, and him saying he reads all kinds of things...


----------



## Rangerdave (Sep 3, 2002)

Remind your friend of the advice Mark Twain once gave a gentleman.



> The man who does not read has no advantage over the man who can not read.



RD


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 3, 2002)

ooo, deep


----------



## EverEve (Sep 4, 2002)

i thinks soo too...nice signature RD, btw.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 4, 2002)

great job repeating yourself

great job repeating yourself

   

ur sig, rd, its the 1st thing that makes sense to me in 2 things that you count for long time.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 4, 2002)

i like RD's and Anamatar's siggy. i also like a lot of other ppl's. u can get really good laughs just looking at ppl's siggy or theor little name under their big name or their location under their avatar (if they have one) or if they have an avatar with words ...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 5, 2002)

well how about the avatars themself? Fot intance i think azogs is so funny.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 5, 2002)

yes... but highly violent... Or has he changed again?

I like my kitty...


----------



## EverEve (Sep 5, 2002)

whoops sorry about that...not quite sure how that happened.

I happen to like my pony and my sword


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 5, 2002)

And does the Z in the corner stand for Zorro?

My brother is giving me a hard time because when he saw the movie with the Argonath's standing there, arms outstretched, he said they were saluting Hitler and were obviously Nazis... He has been bugging me about Nazi Numenoreans ever since. 

I made up a quick excuse, saying they were beckoning towards the west towards their heritage, so to speak, but I think they were actually pointed sort of North... I know it was bogus, but I was trying to shut him up.


----------



## EverEve (Sep 5, 2002)

hmm...interesting. I dont know what the Z stands for. You'll ahve to ask Pippin/Frodo. she made it for me!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 5, 2002)

LOL ...now THAT's funny ...u don't even know what ur own avatar means ...LOL


----------



## EverEve (Sep 5, 2002)

HEYYY!!!!! I told you I didnt make it!!! Im gonna go ask P/F what it means, and then I'll get back to yaz!


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 6, 2002)

Elgee, you can tell your brother that the statues of the Argonath are not beckoning, but warning the approaching people. They are the boundary of the realm of Gondor, I believe, and the left hand stretched out in front of one, palm outwards, is a token of warning.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 7, 2002)

It'll take a lot more than that to convince Ben that they are not Nazis... he never surrenders.


----------



## ApplCobbler (Sep 7, 2002)

threaten to stab him in the face with a soldering iron if he doesn't want to believe you.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 7, 2002)

I've tried to trade or sell him before... nobody wants him... for some odd reason...


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 7, 2002)

LOL ...nobody wants my friend's little brother either ...for some odd reason ...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 7, 2002)

hey...this is a hilarious story:
Once my 2 older brothers tried to sell their older sister on the street. 10 dollars. They got 20 bidders before she said no.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 7, 2002)

ROTFLAMO!!!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 7, 2002)

those three had quite a history...
one time the sister chased my oldest brother around the house with a knife and when he finally got tired of running she just picked him up and threw him through a glass door. Thats just scratching the surface:

That same brother was walking down the street, looked up, hit a telephone pole and broke his nose. It was crooked so he did it again to get it uncrooked. It got more crooked.


----------



## EverEve (Sep 7, 2002)

LL_12 had the right idea when they said: ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sounds like something I might do really.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 7, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!!! gosh, through a glass door?? ouch ....


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 7, 2002)

HA! you dont even know the half of it. If i told you some of the microwave, spoon, and lightbulb incidents youd be feeling the pain yourself. How about this. theyd pin eachother down and kneel on their arms so they couldnt move and just slap them. Over adn over again. Called it slap camp they did. Gave it to me too. it hurts.


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 7, 2002)

That summary on the Tolkien Sarcasm Page made me want to cry... 

Until next time...
*The Cloaked Shadow*


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 7, 2002)

what about Harry Potter fans who say:
_Lotr is gone and dead. Harry potter rules!!!_

its like
UGH!!!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 7, 2002)

thats just wrong. great works of art like tolkien books do not die. They are like the elves. They live until, well, stabbed. Harry potter is out. It takes her 3 years to write a book, sells 30 million copies in the 1st 2 days BOOM shes fit for retirement.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 8, 2002)

and it takes her so long to write them because they are long and they are good.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 8, 2002)

okay fine they are good but they cant meet lotr even half way. But still...people are still buying lotr after 50 years. After 2 weeks nobody buys harry potter.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Sep 8, 2002)

My friend said - "Who cares about a bunch a gnomes and an old man?"


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 8, 2002)

Gasp!!! Faint!!! ouch that's harsh...


----------



## In Flames (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Aragorn _
> *My friend said - "Who cares about a bunch a gnomes and an old man?" *


And that person is still your friend.


----------



## EverEve (Sep 8, 2002)

*sniff* I feel bad for the person who said that....they're so ignorant they're gonna get themselves injured oneday..... oh well...


----------



## ApplCobbler (Sep 8, 2002)

Its come to the point where its not even useful to talk about books ive read with friends, as I'll have been the only one to have read it.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 8, 2002)

i know what u mean. LOL. and i like harry potter and it is still selling. there are still ppl who haven't read them ...oh well. they are good though ...not as good as LOTR ...


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 8, 2002)

Well, at least we are not as lonely as my little sister, the Dickens-Austin fan... I think there are more people who have read the Hobbit than Sense and Sensibility... I know I haven't...


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm not sure whether Will Smith himself is a Tolkien-fan or not, but in a movie of his (cannot remember the name now, dang it) he is talking about imaginative fiction, in a scornful tone, and says: "ANd Lord of the Rings, all those dwarves, so imaginative."


----------



## In Flames (Sep 9, 2002)

And that comes from the man who starred in MIB and Independence Day.

But as you said Lantarion, he may be a fan. That was just taken from a movie.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 9, 2002)

Compromising his morals to be in the business... If he is a fan, that is. Who knows... who cares?


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 9, 2002)

HP is nice and all, but Tolkien is Tolkien. It's a league of it's own, and everything _I've_ read doesn't come close!

Until next time...
*The Cloaked Shadow*


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 17, 2002)

i almost fainted today. This one takes the entire cake! How the hell could you say something this stupid when the evidence is right infront of you!?!



Whoops-almost forgot to post what i heard  

Some guy said that there was only 1 book and the movie needed to be 3 because the book was too long.  He obviously hasnt read Stephen King if he thinks the fellowship of the Ring is 3 movies long.


----------



## EverEve (Sep 19, 2002)

OMG!!!!!! Lmao! Thats GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Rangerdave (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Well, at least we are not as lonely as my little sister, the Dickens-Austin fan... I think there are more people who have read the Hobbit than Sense and Sensibility... I know I haven't... *



That reminds me.

I once took a course entitled "Survey of Modern Literature", we students quickly came to call it "the And class".

The required reading list included
_Pride and Prejudice
Sense and Sensibility
War and Remembrance
Crime and Punishment
Love and Friendship
Jack and Alice
Frederic and Elfrida_ 

I have since learned to avoid any work with a three word title that includes the word AND.
Good advice I must say


RD


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 20, 2002)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## EverEve (Sep 21, 2002)

Lol...thats great...

I feel depresssed....that was off the subject...


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 21, 2002)

***LL12 gives Eve a great big bear hug to cheer her up***


----------



## EverEve (Sep 21, 2002)

*grin* lol, i feel better now...:-D


----------



## falcolite (Sep 22, 2002)

heres one that blew my mind...

"Lord of the Rings so copied Harry Potter, J.R.Rowling writes HP and then Tolkien writes lotr. HP is made into a movie, and then lotr goes along and makes it into a movie."


----------



## Rangerdave (Sep 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by falcolite _
> *heres one that blew my mind...
> 
> "Lord of the Rings so copied Harry Potter, J.R.Rowling writes HP and then Tolkien writes lotr. HP is made into a movie, and then lotr goes along and makes it into a movie." *



Yeah!

And I heard that some dude, I forget his name, Homer Somebody has gone and rewritten _Oh Brother Where Art Thou?_ and set it in ancient Greece or something. I think it's called the _Oddity_ or something.

When will people come up with something original? 

RD


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 22, 2002)

will they start thinking that tolkien copied the letter initial thing next?!? "*J. R. R. * Tolkien copied his name from *J. K.* Rowling.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 22, 2002)

LOLOL that is about the stupidest thing i have ever heard!!! LOTR copied of HP!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!




(HP is a V. good book series though)


----------



## EverEve (Sep 22, 2002)

lol...some people...

aight, my friend and i were talking, and LOTR came up and he was like 'That was a really good movie' and i was like ''I know, have you read the books?' and he was like 'No, but if you think about its kinda stupid, I mean its all about a stupid ring'....I thought that was rather sad

We're getting Highlight's From LOTR tommorow in Band...YAY!


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 22, 2002)

I plan to write under H.L.G. Strider... You think the Tolkien estate will zap me for the rights?


----------



## EverEve (Sep 22, 2002)

hmmm...i dunno...probly not though...whatcha writing?


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 22, 2002)

Anything and everything... If you want a general idea of some of it, check out the Writers Guild. I posted three stories of varying length... plus a plot outline for a fourth.


----------



## EverEve (Sep 22, 2002)

oooh fun! im not a big writing person...my stories all come out like crap...but thats just me  im sure yours are wonderful


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 22, 2002)

they are pretty good. i think i've read two or three of them ...though i'm still trying to find the time to read that one "pretzel effect" one ....


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 23, 2002)

I'd say they were okay. The Pretzel Effect is a heck of a lot shorter than the "Snow White's Hunter" one I posted. 

It happens to be my favorite. I wrote it really fast and it came out surprisingly well.


----------



## EverEve (Sep 23, 2002)

OH WAIT!!!!! NOW I GET IT!!! Silly lil me was thinking that we were talking about Harry Potter still for some reason, and now i get it!!! We are talking about Elgee's stuff...*blush*alright, so im a lil slow, so what?!


----------



## Eliot (Sep 23, 2002)

Who here thinks that Harry Turtledove and Robert Harris are good authors? I think they're awesome. Oops. Sorry, I'm getting off the subject


----------



## EverEve (Sep 23, 2002)

errr....Id be inclined to say yes, cuz thats the type of person I am, but ive seriously got no clue who they are...Who, are they??


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 23, 2002)

i would be inclined to say who are they and what do they write and what is it about ....because i am just that kind of person() .....i like to ask questions!


----------



## Eliot (Sep 23, 2002)

They are both fiction authors. Very interesting. Robert Harris writes mostly about Nazi Germany and Harry Turtledove writes about such stuff like the second US civil war and the american empire. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## Aranaug (Sep 25, 2002)

Ignorant NonTolkien fans. Not sure whether to laugh, get really angry that they are SO unbelievably ignorant or just hit my head straight through this computer so I don't have to read about such people!!!

And if your mate still isn't convinced ask him a couple of things.
-How did King publish THE HOBBIT in the '30's? He was born in 1950.
-How did he come up with that epic and get it all on paper and in print at a young age? My copy has copy rights from 1954 and 1965. No four year old wrote LOTR.

And on a side note, who does he think did the SIL and then all the other ME works???


Oh and just point me in the direction of people who say Tolkien copied anything from the Harry Potter thing. 
*I MUST HURT THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
How ignorant can you be??? Among other things, LOTR has been around a much longer time than HP so how could they rip things off. Tolkien, very much unfortunately, is deceased. And the movie was filmed for over a year! And then they went and had to do Special effects. I think that took much longer than HP. Especially when you compare the acting, the special effects and the overall feel of the films. Because HP was in no way better than LOTR. 
AND NEVER WILL BE, IN MOVIES OR IN THE BOOKS.

[starts ripping out hair then realizes that hurts too much so he starts punching a water bottle]


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 25, 2002)

ok first, i think u need to chill out big time ....

and second i like the HP books and movie. i would say i liked the HP movie maybe even a little bit better than LOTR. (ducks to avoid the tomatoes being thrown at her) and i like the HP books as much as i like the LOTR books. they are very good. just written a little differently ....(ducks again to avoid the much heavier objects ppl will now be throwing at her) ....


----------



## EverEve (Sep 25, 2002)

*sniffle* I suppose each person is entitled to their own opinion...*tear* I just refuse to believe that about the movies...at least when you compare the acting...


----------



## Bombadillo (Sep 26, 2002)

hp is fine reading butr the story is so much easier, lotr rules!!!


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Sep 26, 2002)

I thought this was supposed to be a thread about stupid things non-tolkien fans have said in the past. Ooops I must be wrong!


----------



## EverEve (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, theres no need to get sarcastic! So the thread happens to have gone off topic, is there any harm done?  Aight, Im jsut playing...Soo ...do you have any stupid quotes form non Tolkien fans, L_O_G?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 26, 2002)

LOL> well if Beorn sees us getting off topic he'll come in here and yel at us .....then give us a moderate spamming warning ....believe me i know 

and my friend, well he's not really my "friend" but anyway, said "the LOTR movie is stupid. there's no action it in!!"

can you believe it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mr underhill (Sep 27, 2002)

the FOTR should be the best movie.. if you hate that then i wouldnt recomend seing the sequels.. ill se the TT anyway and heck it might be great but im not that excited... maybe more of gollum would be cool!


----------



## mindythehobbit (Sep 27, 2002)

Some of those are really bad. I was watching the DVD with a friend of mine that's still in High School. When we got to Lorien she said, "Wait a minute, isn't that the guy that healed Frodo in Rivendell? And isn't that the girl that's hot for Strider?" I had to flip scenes to show her that they didn't even have the same hair color before she believed me.

I really liked the HP books, but I'm very anti-movie. First I don't think they did a very good job. Second, they should have waited for all the books to come out before they made the movies, there could have been something really importaint in the first or second book that doesn't really come out until the 6 or 7th book. eg: the way they got Norbert out of Hogwarts could prove to be pivital in a later book. Last, I think J.K Rowling has too much money and she needs to hurry up and finish book five.


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 27, 2002)

Somewhat-off-the-subject:

Mindythehobbit: I agree with you. JK Rowling got married, so what if she doesn't even write the rest of the books? Hollywood wouldn't live that down too easily....


Back-on-the-subject:

Ah, poor poor ignorant little people...have they not heard the saying?

_Better to be silent and thought a fool
Then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt..._

 They'll learn one of these days...silly little people...


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 27, 2002)

well according to someone i know the 5th book is already out if u get it through "connections". and she apparently has read the rough drafts for the 6th and 7th books. but i don't believe her for a minute. i've learned not to believe everything ppl say. 
and about JK Rowling:
she does not make too much money and let her take her time with the book. the longer she takes to write them the better they are!!!


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Sep 28, 2002)

the book is about weed. that is the stupidest thing i've heard


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ReadWryt _
> *Yeah, that and spray painting "Oberon is a fairy" on walls... *




That is the funniest thing I've ever heard ReadWryt say...



Stupidest thing a Non-LOTR fan has said:

The fat pool clerk: I hated the movie.

That's all she said...but I wanted to slap her.


----------



## EverEve (Oct 3, 2002)

*sigh* people these days!

I like HP..and I do wish she would hurry it up...how long has it been since she wrote the last one?!?!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 3, 2002)

I heard she fell in with a bad lot, started a dangerous coke habit, and that now she won't be able to write again ever!!


----------



## Muffinly (Oct 4, 2002)

Yay! No more harry Potter!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 4, 2002)

It's quite tragic really. She sold her daughter to the circus for drug money.

Have you been to the circus lately? She's the bearded girl.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 4, 2002)

Oh yeah... I remember her... In the booth next to the Yak Woman?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 4, 2002)

yah. and next to her is the girl who is gonna kill ya'll cuz ur dissin' harry potter and JK Rowling. (me)


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 4, 2002)

Somehow I am not surprised to see her in the circus...   

Seriously I really couldn't care less... but I do enjoy thinking about all those weird people in booths... like the Yak woman...


----------



## EverEve (Oct 4, 2002)

The Yak Woman?

question: are the beards of the Bearded Ladies natural? It'd be pretty rip if they were....


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Oct 4, 2002)

> JK Rowling got married


 ]
She is also Pregnant.


----------



## Muffinly (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm starting to think all these things are true.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Oct 4, 2002)

me too, and i love the hp books (not as much as lotr though) but the thing that makes me mad is she lost ideas for Harry Potter and the order of the pheonix.


----------



## Anárion (Oct 4, 2002)

Ok, Ive heard some stupid stuff too, such as:

"That was gay, Ive seen better movies by Disney" =/

Ive also heard:

"Im glad that old guy died, he was dumb"

"Which one? you mean Gandalf?"

"I dont know, which ever one went to hell"

 

So as you can see, I live in a second rate town that knows nothing of good movies and books when they see them.

P.S. I am NOT refering to Minas Anor, Minas Anor is the best city in the world.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *yah. and next to her is the girl who is gonna kill ya'll cuz ur dissin' harry potter and JK Rowling. (me) *



I didn't know you were in the circus, LL12! Wow...are you the monkey child or the frog-boy?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 4, 2002)

no. i just told u who i am. YOU r the frog boy.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 4, 2002)

Hush, Legsie Lover...or I will be forced to ravish our beautiful elf lad...and then where would you be?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 4, 2002)

i think i would get over it. after all i still have trent and tyler.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 4, 2002)

Alright then...suit yourself.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 4, 2002)

ya know what is totally wrong? The people who think Bilbo is evil because of those 2 scenes where he shows desire for the ring.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 4, 2002)

I know! One of my friends who hadn't read LOTR but HAD read the hobbit said:

"One thing I really hated about the movie was when they made Bilbo act evil! He's not evil!! He's a sweet little hobbit...they suck!"

I just shook my head and proceeded to explain the concept of RingLust to her.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 4, 2002)

yah totally agree w/ u matar.

and trent and tyler are the hottest twins u have ever seen. legsie has nothing on them.


----------



## EverEve (Oct 5, 2002)

I believe I have heard about these twins before...

Ring Lust is a powerful thing! Who can blame poor Bilbo for giving into its power after several decades with it?!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 6, 2002)

you problably have B4. in the GOO thread probly. LOL. so hott .............gorgeous blue eyes ......................(better than frodo's)


----------



## Eliot (Oct 6, 2002)

You changed your pic again? You're hilarious.
I kinda liked the pumpkin better, but that's all right


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 6, 2002)

LOL.yah i liked the msn dude w/ the pumpkin head on it better. LOL. and i kno i'm hilairious. LOL and i might use the pumpkin some other time. LOL. just for u


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 7, 2002)

Excuse me, could we stick to the topic of this thread?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 7, 2002)

It's like when at work the boss was like, "Youre a LOTR fan? So then, do you speak Qwenya?" And I was like..."It's Quenya, Matt...Quenya...like the Kenya?...and yes...a little."
And he was like, "This is why you'll never get a date..." And I'm looking at this guy 6'4" with man boobs and easily the ugliest guy I've ever met...although he's wonderfully nice and would probably be fun to hang out with...and he paints tiny little models of scary space army men and he's telling me I'll never get a date? And I was just shocked.


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 7, 2002)

Ha ha ha ha...LMAO

I have this image of "The comic book guy" from the Simpsons in my head telling you that!!! (Did he have an ice cream cone in one hand when he said it?)

Watch out he doesn't start painting little "Wonko" doll men/women!

JoA


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 7, 2002)

He is very much like Comic Book Guy except he's not FAT just a little round on the edges...he's really fairly thin except he has a tiny paunch and man boobs...
And yeah...I'm sure he'd make a little Wonko doll..and I'd be scared...because he's only mildly a LOTR fan...and he knows how much I love it...and he's nearly 40...and I'm 19...and he invited me to his place to watch LOTR...and I was like...maybe...32...that might be ok for a casual LOTR watching...but 40?? THAT'S JUST WRONG....I had to refuse...he's not my type anyway.


----------



## Anárion (Oct 7, 2002)

Well....I suppose we could....but do we really want to?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anárion _
> *Well....I suppose we could....but do we really want to? *



What are you talking about?


----------



## Aranaug (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *What are you talking about? *



I think that they're talking about getting back on subject. But unfortunately I have nothing new today.


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 8, 2002)

Wonko,

Glad to see you have some wisdom in your cranium (your magic pockets hold more than just trinkits, they hold wisdom as well)! Yes that is getting a bit, how would you put it...creepy?

I would guess that it took alot of courage for a guy with that kind of personality to "ask a pretty girl out" even though it sounds totally inappropriate (not to mention the fact that he is your boss). The fact that he even attempted a 19 year old at his age raises "red flags". If you were my daughter (or sister) this guy would be sweeping his teeth off the floor after I was done with him.

I mean if you were around 25, I could see it as a casual sort of thing. But 19 and 40? Yeah, right, what happens when he starts asking you to call him "Daddy"...ick.

Seriously keep an eye out for any miniature "Wonko dolls"!

Better yet whip a Balrog out of your magic pockets and sic it on him!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 8, 2002)

I totally agree JoA.
There's another guy there...and he's a goon in the same way but he's only 28 so it'd be ok to hang out with him...

But this guy is creepy and scary...and since I turned him down my hours have been cut at the store...it's very aggravating.


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 8, 2002)

Sucks being a woman doesn't it!
I always marvel how weird it must be to walk around at night afraid of every dark corner. Well, maybe not afraid but at least cautious. I was recently in a very large city and I was in a rather "rough" neighborhood where I was conspicuously "white" and for the first time in my life (I had walked in numerous "rough" neighborhoods in my life but never one where I couldn't "blend in") I actually experienced what a woman must feel when she is walking to her car at night after work, or to the store, or wherever. Geez! My aplogies and sympathies to the lady folk out there for a world such as this! 

Despite my deep attraction/obsession with the opposite and fairer sex I'm glad I'm not one.

Besides I can just pull over on the highway...anywhere...Yippee!

Sorry, that strays awfully close to "rubbing it in". You could easily come back at me with: "Oh yeah! Well guess what I can make and you can't!"


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 8, 2002)

Oh big deal...it may SEEM like we have the upper hand there...but that can be a curse more than a blessing sometimes...
My best friend's roommate is having certain problems ridding herself of said curse and it's soo sad to watch...
It scares me.


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 8, 2002)

Oooh, Sorry I hope I didn't hit to close to home there.

Yes the rashness of being young *whistful sigh*

Well Wonko, you seem "smarter than your average bear" so I'm sure you will learn from your friends experience. "It" is no real fun for women until they start to get towards 30 anyway (in general). Then it really becomes a worthwile hobby. God's cruel joke on young men I guess.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 8, 2002)

Who says it's not fun for women until they get to 30?!?!
Weirdos... 
I don't think the young men have any reason to complain in my case.


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 8, 2002)

Alfred Kinsey for one. Sher Hyte (sp?) for another. Masters and Johnson for a third. (You should see some of the other stuff they reported on...geeez!!!!)

They are all generalities though. It's like saying "young men tend not to have chest hair". I mean that's generally true but I was an awfully hairy young lad myself.

"Fun" could be from the simple intimacy of "it" as well as opposed to the more..um..physical fun part. Or vice versa for that matter.

Most of the afore mentioned studies were based on self-reporting from a large sample base though. So I suppose there's room for argument in self-reporting.

In your case I suppose I could amend my statement and simply say "Hey, it DOES get better as you move into your 30's" and I'll give you a gaurantee on that.

Further, I doubt in your case any young man WOULD complain...unless he swung the other way...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm just saying that I know for a lot of young women my age the generality is true...I happen to be the exception...
So to say that those poor young men aren't really experiencing the full potential in my case is faulty...
Although I suppose any potential is good enough for most young men...*rolls eyes*


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 8, 2002)

*chuckle*
Yes, I remember what it was like to be in those shoes! Yep you hit the nail on the head with that statement (no pun intended).

Be careful though eh? No matter how cute and British he is 

And be good! (or bad - either way - just BE)

A bee! where?

RUNNNN!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm always careful.  Always...especially so with the cute British ones...animals they are!!!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 8, 2002)

oh first not every young woman who walks around at night is afraid. and i'll have you kno just because we're women doesn't mean we need to be afraid all the time or that we can' tdefend ourselves. i happen to kno some women who could throw u across a room. one of them being my karate instructor and another being my friend, betsy. 

and now that i've said that... JanitorOfAngmar, if u feel like you're mature enough to talk about sex then why don't u call it sex instead of calling sex it and putting it in quotation marks?

also, and i hate to sound like beorn (lol, jk Beorn), we kinda DO need to get back on topic.


----------



## EverEve (Oct 8, 2002)

Errr...question: How did we get from 'stupidest things non-tolkien fans have said about lotr' to sex?!


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 9, 2002)

The Forum works in mysterious ways..


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 9, 2002)

LL12,

Well, I was trying to be sort of "delicate" as I do seem to have a penchant for p***ing people off on this board. 

So this one is just for you:

sex, sex, Sex, Sex, SEx, SEx, SEX, SEX,

SSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXXXX (insert Grandpa Simpson's voice here)!!!!!!!!!! 

Hmmm - published paper(co) on the subject of sexual deviancy - yep that might make me mature enough to talk about sex I think

Now what was the topic again???


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 9, 2002)

You did? Boy do I have some questions for you...my ex-bf was fairly scary...what's your e-mail JoA...

But back to topic....

I told my friend Mike that I was on the TTF boards a lot and he said, "Wow...you really are a tool. Before I just thought you were kind of weird...but now I know you're a huge tool...not just a tool...a tool BOX....NO! You're Bob Villa's tool shed!!" That's when I kicked him...or would have if we weren't 2000 miles apart...*sigh*


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 9, 2002)

Wonko,

Sure but I'll warn you the word deviancy is really a cultural bias (mostly from N. America). You should see what goes on (or went on) in other corners of the world and is/was considered "normal". There really is very little which can be considered universally "deviant" by all cultures (And I'm dead serious about that).

On the other hand perhaps your XBF was one of my references...

What kind of tool? Crescent wrench? Hammer? or torque wrench?

Hmmmmm.

What kind of "tool" would each of us be if we were in a tool box?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm an antrhopology student so of course I am familiar with the many definitions of deviance and that there is no universal sexual tie between any cultures...
So purely from a N. American standpoint I'm looking for some insight into the cause of his...for lack of a better word...deviance.

Hehe...speaking of tools...I sent the guy a card for his birthday...it said:

In life there are hammers and there are nails. So on your birthday the question becomes:

Would you rather get hammered or nailed? Hehe...

What tool would I be? I'll have to think about it, what about you?


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 9, 2002)

Anthropology...Cool! I always like Anthro but for some reason I didn't gravitate towards it as much. I actually switched majors to science based after a few years. I had philisophical problems with the disciplenes I was involved in. What specific "stuff" in Anthro are you interested in/pursueing/etc.?

Hammered of course! 

Hmmm....

what tool? what tool?

Perhaps a vise? Firmly anchored and hang on tight to what I get.
Maybe a screwdriver just cause I'm kinda "twisted"? 

It does require some thought though doesn't it?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 9, 2002)

It does...and as to the question I cannot pick..perhaps both...the former and then the latter.  Always good fun among friends...

As far as the Anthro goes I'm interested mainly in cultural anthro, although physical anthro and archaeology are pretty interesting too. 
I just love learning about other people's cultures. I'm thinking of doing my project on the cultural divide between Britain and the US...and to do that I, of course, will have to interview many British boys.  Hehe. Speaking of deviant...


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 9, 2002)

*laughs*

I know a place you should visit in the summer! A romantic setting filled with British Army guys too! You can even get into the bars (where all the BA guys are) if your 19. 

Yes. Cultural is interesting. It really gives you a broader tollerance of the myriad of behaviors in the world doesn't it. Unfortunatley it also gives you a bit of a short fuse for "narrow mindedness" in others (I found anyway).

You might like Sociology too maybe?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 9, 2002)

Yes! I do find Sociology quite intriguing.

And if this place you speak of is Canada just show me where the British boys are! My friend and I are driving up to BC over Christmas Break.


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh, no...sorry it's only during the summer.

Mail me if you want to know where. I don't want to advertise it to the world (too many people in such a beautiful place you know...ick).

Winter in BC...Grrrrreat skiing!!!! I used to live near Whitewater which was nice. Whistler is WAY too expenisive. Fernie is where it's at! Great snow last year in Fernie!!!!!

In Canada BC usually means "bring cash" but if your coming from the states the exchange should make us look like a Wal-Mart as far as prices go. You've likely been here before anyway.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 9, 2002)

I've been to BC and Alberta before.

LOVED Alberta. Spent a week or two in Banff and that lodge the Olympics were at...can't remember the name...started with a K though. 
I actually met the Olsen twins while I was there. Scary stuff.
But it was beautiful. We went to Lake Louise, and Moraine Lake, and it was soo beautiful!!! AAH! At Banff Castle I first saw some guys in kilts outside the entrance...and one was playing bagpipes...BEAUTIFUL! It was then that I first began to appreciate the beauty of a young, strapping lad in a kilt...and me only 10 years old. 

Hehe...at my college we have a club of Bagpipe players that convene on the God Quad right outside student union every...Thursday I think it is.  They wear kilts and everything. GORGEOUS!


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 9, 2002)

Wonko,

Small world. I live in Alberta...so I know those places quite well. You speak of Kananaskis Country (Kananaskis Lodge) and Peter Lougheed Provincial Park. Beautiful!!!

Olsen Twins!!!  I'm surprised we let them in...egads!!!!

Kilts, eh? I used to live in Edinborogh Scotland when I was young and (I kid you not) we had the "option" of wearing a kilt, shorts, or trousers as part of our school uniform. No one ever wore the kilt though while I was there. The "true" kilt is quite interesting in how you actually wear it. Quite a process to put on and it's freakin HUGE when you unfold it!
Gotta have the legs for it too though too. 

Glad you liked Alberta. If you ever come to our fair province again email me and I'll tell everything to see, and everything to avoid. There is better places than Banff or Kananaskis here.

I'm not kidding either! Winter in Fernie!!! I'd bet my mop you'd love it!

JoA


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 9, 2002)

YAY! I LOVED Banff Castle...the way it sits on the hill over the river with the mountains behind it.  It's gorgeous. If you say there's better though I believe it and look forward to ferretting such places out!
I'll let you know when I'm headed in that direction again.

And yeah, I saw the Olsen Twins.
I was ten and Full House used to be a favorite of mine...a show I never missed. Even have some of them on tape.
But when I saw them I was WAAY too shy to ask for their autographs...so I just smiled and gave a shy "hi" when I passed them in the garden at Kananaskis Lodge. I was sitting on a rock in the fountain reading and when I got up to go talk to my grandparents who were eating on the patio I saw them...and I nearly freaked out.
I used to tell people I didn't ask for their autograph because I didn't want to bother them but really I was a painfully shy kid.

Then I went and sat on a bench across the pond from where they played on my fountain and they were playing with this little boy while their mother talked to someone and they started to switch shirts, right there behind the rocks at the behest of the boys in order to confuse their mother. Quite the episode. Those girls are going to be quite the exhibitionists when they're of age.


----------



## Beorn (Oct 10, 2002)

Guys...get it on topic! [THREAT]There's a neat little tool called Delete Thread/Posts...I can just remove your whole conversation in about a minute...[/THREAT].

Last edited by Lantarion

What am I going to do with him?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 12, 2002)

hey beorn i like ur new avatar. too bad u can't really click on it though. 

but anyway back ot the topic. we had to do a book report and chase got one of these tolkien books off the shelf. i forget it's name. he was saying something about a baker who sang gay songs on the 5th page or somethin. it isn't anything middle earth but something by tolkien. anyway.... in a few days, when he was only in the ist chapter still, he asked my teacher if he could get a new book. LOL. and she said no. LOL. she;s my fave teacher.


----------



## olorin (Oct 12, 2002)

I was on the bus yesterday and I heard someone say "It's a good storyline but Tolkien can't write"


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 14, 2002)

My youngest brother was doing a book report on The Fellowship of the Ring. He's only 12, so I don't want to make fun of him too much but he didn't understand all the genealogy and the names of the places and stuff.

He made quite a few blunders, including calling Rivendell "Rivendale"...his report was a bit like the LOTR sarcasm page where they give a fake summary of the books.  He just got facts mixed up. Hehe.


----------



## aDaHe (Oct 17, 2002)

i have read lotr all three about 6 times or what ever and when i did a book report on it at school my teacher failed me because she said i did not know any thing about it.

she later gave me the pass when i went to the HOD for english, who had read the book and gave me a few extra marks for accuracy and knowledge. 
my teacher left teaching as a proff later that term and i even laughed when she told us she was leaving.
we didn't get along well...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *My youngest brother was doing a book report on The Fellowship of the Ring. He's only 12, so I don't want to make fun of him too much but he didn't understand all the genealogy and the names of the places and stuff.
> 
> He made quite a few blunders, including calling Rivendell "Rivendale"...his report was a bit like the LOTR sarcasm page where they give a fake summary of the books.  He just got facts mixed up. Hehe. *



ya know I have a 12 year old friend who just did a report on the fellowship of the ring! I laughed at it! He spelled Gandalf *D*andalf, and said that Saruman created the rings, that the dwarves were evil, and that Frodo was Bilbo (he kept saying Bilbo instead of Frodo). I think he took half of that from the movie


----------



## EverEve (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh the poor little people! What would we do without them to give us a few good laughs? *pauses to think about what she just said, and shudders to think of all the answers that might come of it* Yall, just dont answer that


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 18, 2002)

*laughs*
No comments here!

But my brother has really straightened up since then! He's got his facts straight...hehe probably since wonko and I won't let him forget it!  

He just had school pix taken though...and he looks soo cute! So grown up! I want to post a pic on the forum!


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes I have a little brother, 12 years old, who is currently trying to read LOTR, however, the only problem is getting him to read it. The only time he seems to want to read is when I read with him. However, I don't have that much time at the moment and don't want to read half the book to him. Maybe he just isn't ready. Anyways I told him that he at least must go through the FOTR and TTT before he can see the next movie. I think it can mess some things up if you see the movie first. Too harsh? Any opinions?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 21, 2002)

yah to harsh. if he doesn't want to read it don't force him. i always hated reading things my mom would force me to read. maily because they were all very weird books buy anyway. let him go see the movie if he wants. some ppl just aren't book worms


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 21, 2002)

No...not too harsh. I refused to see FotR until I read the book...I almost missed it in theaters...but I was so glad I didn't see the movie first!
 Hehe...I actually just made it by a day...I saw it the last day it was showing anywhere within 50 miles of my home! 
So yeah...tell him to at least read the stories before he sees the movie.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh man! Conflicting advice. What do I do??


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 22, 2002)

When in doubt... flip a coin?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 22, 2002)

That would just leave me back where I started


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 22, 2002)

Maybe you should consider the fact that he misses a lot of the TRUTH of the book if he sees the movie first...
And that when he later reads the book it will be disappointing because it's not "like the movie" which is how it was in his mind from the start...

With FotR it's different...they didn't change THAT much...
But Arwen at Helm's Deep? That's just wrong! He'll need to read TT before he can see the movie...or it will ruin it!


----------



## FREEDOM! (Oct 22, 2002)

I think Arwen is HOT!!!!!! (Well actually i think Liv Tyler is hot) but she plays Arwen!!!!

Whats wrong with a girl elf fighting?????

so whats if it's not in the book!!!!!!!

She's Hot !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 22, 2002)

Nothing wrong with Arwen fighting...I'm just saying that I wouldn't want this kid to get the wrong idea about the book from a twisted movie interpretation...that's all.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Oct 22, 2002)

K, i understand!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliot (Oct 22, 2002)

That is an awesome avatar STrider(Aragorn. You and me are true Americans


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm personally not to crazy about the Arwen thing... It's going to majorly take away from Eowyn's part... Eowyn is the warrior babe... she doesn't need the elfess taking away the spotlight...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 22, 2002)

I know!! Exactly!!! And Tolkien wrote it that way for a reason! Who is PJ to go and mess with it?!?


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Oct 22, 2002)

Hi I'm new here!

I would just like to say that the people who say that they think it's silly to like an imaginary world (and I know too much people who say such things) are extremely wrong. If you think about it, is there a reality that we can call absolute? Everything that you experience is only as real as your brain tells you it is, the world as you see it is partly shaped by signals from your eyes, ears, nose and other sensors and partly by your memories. I do not see Tolkien's world as more real than this one but does one world exclude another?

Bye from Måns


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 22, 2002)

I disagree totally with your reasoning. There is reality and absolute... However, Tolkien is a paralell to reality. Partially an escape but partially our world as we'd sort of like it to be. 

Also there is my friend who told me that Tolkien wasn't real. The only reality was Star Trek.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 22, 2002)

I know where this Elen person is trying to come from. I think she's read too much Hume though.
(That's David Hume for you non-academics  ) 
Here's the thing, it's true that what we perceive shapes our reality, and it's true that there's nothing that makes one person's reality more "real" than anothers.
But the "Tolkien's world is as real as ours, and more so" is faulty, and so are your friends for accusing you of being wrong to LIKE Tolkien.
First of all it doesn't have to be real for you to love it, and second of all, the reader MAKES it real, in their head and in their heart.

But to say "what makes one world more real than another" is faulty as well. Because Tolkien's world is something he CREATED, and it ISN'T real, no more than Star Trek.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eliot _
> *That is an awesome avatar STrider(Aragorn. You and me are true Americans *



Thank You, Yes I feel like we are the only TRUE Americans in this forum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aranaug (Oct 22, 2002)

As far as reading the book vs seeing the movie. I agree that reading the book is a much better experience (though the movie helped some people I know read the book because they could picture the characters and events better, or so they said). If they'll only listen when you read, but not read alone; my suggestion is the wonderful thing called an audio book. You're not reading it, but you have to concentrate on it just not as much. That should get them through the book much faster. I read the trilogy during last school year (I read The Hobbit three years ago, and The Sil over this last summer) and then when I listened to the audio books this summer I got through the books A LOT faster. Sure it's cheating but at least you don't have to see the movie first.

I've actually reccomended the audio books to some people I know because I'm trying to get them into LOTR. And I know that they won't try hard enough to get into Fellowship long enough to at least get to Bree. (Partly because the reason he's reading it is that I am insisting [demanding, same difference  ] that he read it. Reason being is I'm trying to get him off his high horse about Harry Potter. And he says that the LOTR movie drags on and on. Which it, in my opinion, doesn't. So I know he won't get very far as the first half of the book drags (in comparison to the rest anyhow) and is filled with nonessential (to the main plot, but Tolkien still shouldn't be altered) characters and happens. 

And as far as ME not being real. I agree that it isn't. But the critics who say we live in some fantasy world should realize that a. most of us don't b. world peace is probably a less likely to happen fantasy along with the stop of racism, etc.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 22, 2002)

The one BAD thing about reading the book first is that you get angry and frustrated at the movie for leaving so much out...
At least I did.
I went through the whole first movie feeling like I was skimming the surface of a lake or something but never getting in deep.
It moves to fast...the WHOLE thing felt like a trailer for the actual movie just because there were so many things they only touched on and so many things they left unfilmed.

So in some ways it's better to see the movie first...so that you don't hate the movie outright the first time around...
I had to watch it about 5 more times before I really started to appreciate it.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 22, 2002)

Yes the audio books are a good idea; however, they are very expensive, do libraries have them?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 22, 2002)

Depends on which library you hit. Try libraries for the deaf. Those will definitely have them.


----------



## Theoden (Oct 22, 2002)

I was traveling with a guy who wouldn't even look at a copy of LotR and his excuse was:
"I don't read sappy novels."
(He was my enemy in my heart from that moment on. Sappy my foot.)


-me


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 22, 2002)

Sappy?! SAPPY?!?!

You should've smacked him with a board!


----------



## Theoden (Oct 22, 2002)

I would have, but I was translating for him and it would not be polite to smack my employer.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 22, 2002)

Good thinking there, Theoden! That's why you make the big bucks!! 

Hehe.  

*dances* Today started really bad..but then it was really good. I like today!


----------



## Theoden (Oct 22, 2002)

Yes, yes, but loyal Tolkien fans must suffer when money and the making there of comes between them and their first and only love.


-me


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 23, 2002)

What were you transalating? What from what? I want to learn SPANISH!!! I love Spanish. Very warm language... very flowing... can't stand guttral langauges... I don't know which languages are guttral but when I hear sometime guttral on TV i know it... I say, that's guttral. I don't like it... 

hmm... what's the sudden two-by-four obsession, W? I could hook you up with my uncle at the lumber plant?

Speaking of W. I saw a guy who looked a lot like President Bush at Diary Queen tonight... had the same nose and hair... really weird. Wasn't him though. 

I'm pretty much an American myself, guys... if I get what you mean by it. I try not to be too ethnocentric, but I'm pretty constitutional... etc.


----------



## Theoden (Oct 23, 2002)

Actually, I translate from Russian into English and vice versa. I would not say that Russian is a gutral language, but I have been told that it is by those who do not speak it fluently. But what do they know, anyway. I mean one of these people had the nerve to say that Lord of the Rings was a sappy novel! Who wants to listen to them?



-me


----------



## Eliot (Oct 23, 2002)

I would love to learn German. That would be awesome. I'm half English and half German anyway.


----------



## Theoden (Oct 23, 2002)

yes, speaking another language is alot of fun and it can make you some mulla too.  German is more gutral than Russian but I do not think that makes it an undesirous language. But, I do not speak it fluently so what would I know?...


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Oct 23, 2002)

Hello again!

I would like to say a few things about Tolkien's how real Tolkien's world is in comparison to ours. Thanks for the answers!

Quote:
But to say "what makes one world more real than another" is faulty as well. Because Tolkien's world is something he CREATED, and it ISN'T real, no more than Star Trek.
End of Quote

I think that I look at reality in a different way from you. I wouldn't say that this world exists if there weren't living beings to live in it. I don't really think that Eä is somewhere out there, my argument was that this world (earth) only exists in our minds. If one world can exist in our mind why not another one? The only difference is that you are not actually participating. If you have another opinion I would like to hear it and by the way I haven't read Hume. These thoughts are from me.

Elen Carnë


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *
> hmm... what's the sudden two-by-four obsession, W? I could hook you up with my uncle at the lumber plant?
> *



I don't really know...Snaga's been smacking people with boards lately...I think I may have picked it up from him...can't really tell actually.

*muses*

Elen, You SHOULD read Hume. Because he makes the same kind of arguments you are making. The "what exists exists only insofar as we perceive it and our minds surround it" type of thing...At least I THINK It was Hume....almost positive. 
You should also read the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, the one where they meet the ruler of the Universe. His thoughts are almost the same as Hume's...interesting actually.
You only know that which you perceive, but how do you know what you perceive is the same as what others perceive, and blah blah blah.
The thing is, that our world exists in MORE than just our minds. If I die tomorrow the world will still exist. Nothing is gone but me from it.
But Tolkien's world is a story. It's not real.
Sure it exists in our minds, but as a fantasy.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 23, 2002)

I find that sort of argument to normally be an attempt for humans to feel superhuman... as if they somehow made or control the galaxy... Which they didn't and couldn't. 

Of course it doesn't really matter if it is real or not though I still maintain that whatever it is it is more real than Star Trek...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 23, 2002)

That's true...I agree. But only because I HATE ST!


----------



## aDaHe (Oct 23, 2002)

but it is more likely that you will find a guy with a bow or arrow then a big star ship like on ST.
personally i believe that the imagination of one's heart is an indication of a persons youth and also that they are able to feel human emotion at a basic level.



> The less that you dream of laughing, the less that you will.



thats is the same for all the deep human emotions.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 24, 2002)

Just don't dream yourself into a crush...That is a bad idea... trust me.

Where was I?

"Sometimes you have to look reality squarely in the eye and deny it."

Garrison Keilor.


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Oct 24, 2002)

*Reality*

I see you're point but i cannot agree with you yet. If all humans died tomorrow this world would cease to exist as we see it. If everyone that knew anything of Tolkien's ME died and all copies were burned (I shudder at the thought) that world would "die". Now I have to go to school for some reason.

Elen


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elen Carnë_
> *I don't really think that Eä is somewhere out there, my argument was that this world (earth) only exists in our minds.*


Uh..what? The Earth only exists in our minds? Wow, that's funny, then I guess everything I'm experiencing is a humongous illusion, and all this interactivity is a side-effect of the images in my head!  
Heh, sorry for the sarcasm, but I'm rather confused. What do you mean, the Earth only exists in our minds? We can experience this world through all our senses, doesn't that make it concrete? 
And btw, excuse me for being such a nuisance, but in theory if Eä does exist (well, it does in a way! What is the Universe?), it would be all around us and we would be a part of it, rather than it being somehwhere distant. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

My thoughts EXACTLY, Lantarion. Although you posed them better than I did.

The point is that this world, OUR world, exists in far more than our minds.


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Oct 24, 2002)

Good point! What I mean is that all our senses send signals to our brain which decides what to do with the information. Sometimes something screws up and you misunderstand reality. What I mean is that Eä is neither distant nor all around us, it is in us! There is no world if there are no one to experience AND put the world into a system. If you see this as the conditions of unreality Eä could exist.

Thanks for the welcome!

Elen


----------



## EverEve (Oct 25, 2002)

ooh! Person I haven't said hi to yet! HELLO!!!!!

Omg, guess what my mom (my own mother!) said:

*at a halloween store looking for costume*

Mother: I still think that dress would be sorta peasentish for you.
ME: Mom, I dont want to be a peasent. I want to be an ELF.
Mother: Well, arent they the same thing?
ME: NO! Elves are some of the most noble creatures in the face of M.E.! Totally opposite of peasents, pretty much.
Mother: Oh. I thought the were the same thing.

*sigh* some people....


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Oct 25, 2002)

Hello to you too!

Elen


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 25, 2002)

Peasantish?

I should probably post more to make this more than a one word post but that word is my whole point... or maybe I should say...

Peasantish!?!?!?!?


----------



## EverEve (Oct 26, 2002)

yah i know...a peasent...geez....


----------



## aDaHe (Oct 27, 2002)

has she seen lotr or read it

her opinion is probly based on 2 things

a mothers ingnorance of everything kool (yes my mother too )
or a false reading of the book or viewing of the movie


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 27, 2002)

Moms can be cool... can so can so can so.... Not one myself... plan to be someday... 

Isn't there a style of clothing called Peasant? I mean I think there are "Peasant" blouses and stuff... though I really don't know much about fashion."


----------



## EverEve (Oct 27, 2002)

My mom can be cool, but...a peasent....ok, over-reacting.

No she hasnt read the books...and she went to the movie with me the day it came out, but not since.


----------



## HobbitGirl (Oct 27, 2002)

Speaking of an Elf costume, what would that consist of? I know you have to have a cloak, but what would you wear underneath?


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HobbitGirl _
> *Speaking of an Elf costume, what would that consist of? I know you have to have a cloak, but what would you wear underneath? *


It really depends what type of elf you want to be. If you want to be a more silvian elf then wear forestly colours like Brown and green.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 28, 2002)

My friend and I were talking about what a stoopid Elfling I've been lately and she was like, "You can't be an elf. I'm an elf. You're not an elf. You're not vertically challenged" 
She says she's an elf because she's pretty short and so the boy she loves calls her that...
Anyway...
I said, "No...we're different kinds of Elves. I'm a Tolkien elf...and they're tall." 

She said, "Oh what...you get to be a flowery flowy beautiful elf and I have to be a Keebler elf? What's up with that!"

And I said, "That's not what I said. But you can be a hobbit if you want."

And she said, "Uh uh...they've got that hairy foot thing going on." And I said, "Well then stop complaining..." and she said "You're not an elf. Lord of the Rings is pretty dumb anyway...I'm pretty sure they don't know what real elves look like."

That's when I hit her...or would have if it weren't a phone convo and she weren't 3000 miles away.
Other than that...yeah.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally said by Wonko's friend_
> *"I'm pretty sure they don't know what real elves look like."*


 LOL


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 28, 2002)

I know!! What was she THINKING?! And usually she's EXACTLY like me...but on this I think she's a bit jealous...she doesn't like to be short...and she doesn't like it that I might be an elf and she might have to share...
It's to do with the boy I believe...


----------



## EverEve (Oct 28, 2002)

LOL! *snort* Dont know what real elves look like!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *I know!! What was she THINKING?! And usually she's EXACTLY like me...but on this I think she's a bit jealous...she doesn't like to be short...and she doesn't like it that I might be an elf and she might have to share...
> It's to do with the boy I believe... *




*giggles* well who would like to have to share being an elf?!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 29, 2002)

True true...but I think she's conceded...and I think we're both elves now.  Cause I called myself a stoopid elf on the phone last night and she didn't "correct me".


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 1, 2002)

Oh my god...I was talking to this guy yesterday and I was talking about _something_...and I was having to explain circumstances and such and he was ALREADY being judgemental just because of said circumstances so I was feeling REALLY hostile and I rolled my eyes and said, "You're going to think I'm really stupid and a huge loser, but I'm a big Lord of the Rings fan and I post on these LotR message boards" and he was like, "I don't think you're a dork..." (which was a surprise considering how judgemental he was being about everything ELSE) "I LOVE that movie" and he went on to talk about it. However he had never read the book...
And he was like, "I loved that movie but it was so long. And I was disappointed, the ending was awful. I waited through the whole movie and I was so psyched for them to take the ring thing to that place and fight that dude, but they didn't." I was like, "Um, that was only the first movie...they don't destroy the ring until later." And he was like, "Oh yeah, there's a sequel huh? Do they fight the evil dude then?" And I was like, "No, they don't destroy the ring until the third movie" He's like, "There's three of them?" And then he was like, "Why do they have to destroy the ring? They already have it, the bad guy doesn't, why don't they like, use it or something?" And I sighed and had to explain it all to him, starting with The Hobbit and how Bilbo found the ring.
But he didn't know what a hobbit was and kept referring to everyone as "The short dudes" for the hobbits, or "the guy with the long hair" for Legolas or "the guy with the chin stubble" for Aragorn or "evil guy with long beard" for Saruman, and "the other guy with the long beard" for Gandalf. But he didn't say "long beard" he said "the guy with the..." and then made this pulling motion with his hands away from his chin as if he were stroking an invisible beard. It was too funny.
I was like, "I'm sorry. I don't mean to make fun of you, but there's a thread on the forum I mentioned that's called "stupidest things non-lotr of the rings fans have said" and I HAVE to post this convo there." He looked a little miffed but I think he'll be ok.
In fact...he must've been miffed because he swiftly changed the subject back to the reason he was was mocking and judging and repremanding me in the first place....*rolls eyes*
That's bothersome. I'm sick of hearing about it.


----------



## aDaHe (Nov 3, 2002)

i feel for you man,
but it is up to us as the worlds repersentatives of tlotr to be kind and gentle on the ignorant and largely pitiful way inwhich the world has revolved, with out the loveing knowleadge of tlotr.
i dont know who this is by. but here goes...



> it is not for us to hate them for their ignorance; neither is it up to us to love them for their unguided wisdom. Nay my friends, it is for us to do little more then punish them and pity them for their really stupid way in which they just don't get it!






PS i actually just made that up! who likes it?


----------



## EverEve (Nov 3, 2002)

I loves it. The precioussss lovesss it...


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 4, 2002)

I never really heard anything like that but I didn't know people were so STUPID!





The enraged aragron


----------



## aDaHe (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EverEve _
> *I loves it. The precioussss lovesss it... *


thanks, im thinking of starting a poetry thread, but it is all in the planning stages.

anyway yes aragorn21 people are *that* stupid.
but like i said they arent stupid, just horribly ignorant


----------



## HobbitGirl (Nov 4, 2002)

Actually, there already is a poetry thread going. I don't know where it vanished to, but the last I saw of it was in the Guild of Writers.


----------



## aDaHe (Nov 4, 2002)

there is i found out as soon as i got off

by Ariana Undomeil(spelling)

and it is mostly a tolkien poetry thread but she said i can still do my own if it is good enough


----------



## tom_bombadil (Nov 14, 2002)

This might of been posted but some austarlians thought it was rubbish because it had a cliffhanger which wouldnt be resolved they didnt know it had a sequel


----------



## Frodorocks (Nov 22, 2002)

Once when I was coming out of the theatre I heard someone say, "Isn't it weird the way they changed the guy's name from Strider to Aragorn?" I felt like turning around and telling her that his real name was Elessar and that he had many names including, Strider, Wingfoot, Dunidain(sp? ) Estel, Aragorn, and many others.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 22, 2002)

Right...that's what some guy said to me too...
The same guy that wanted to know what a hobbit was.

I was like, "The hobbits all got together to leave The Shire so they could..."
And he was like, "What's a hobbit" and I was like, "The short dudes with the pointy ears and hairy feet" and he was like "Oooh, like that Bobo dude!" And I was like..."Do you mean Frodo or Bilbo?" and a stern look and he said, "The one that drank all the beer" and I was like, "Merry or Pippin" and he was like, "The one that had that carrot up his ***" and I was like...
"Yeah...ok...so that was Merry and not Bobo at all...which works out since there IS no Bobo." 
And he was like, "Why didn't they just keep the ring? If it's going to be used to rule the world and they don't want evil dude to have it and since he doesn't have it cos they have it why do they care?! They're like trying to keep it away from him when it already IS away from him..."

And that's when I shot myself.


----------



## LadyElf (Nov 30, 2002)

Sadly enough all of these were said by my own aunt. *sigh* Where did I go wrong?

1) Whats with Frodo? Is he like a little kid or something?
2) The ending was horrible! It just stopped!
3) There's a book? 
4) Does that ranger guy marry that elf?
5) Does that ranger guy die?
6) What about the blonde guy? Does he die?
7) Those other two kids were captured! And it didn't even show what happened to them!

After she said this my brother and my cousin dragged me kicking and screaming into the house. (They're both Ringers.)


I've also heard the Elves called Fairies but it wasn't from my aunt.


----------



## EverEve (Nov 30, 2002)

*Shiver, Rocks back in forth on her heels* God help them...

I reading it again..the book i mean..its still just as good as it was when i first read it.


----------



## Athelas (Dec 4, 2002)

*I heard this second hand but it's priceless*

A couple are walking out of FOTR; they get to their car and she says: "That was really dumb, all those Elves and Dwarves; it was so stupid." He says: "I don't think we should see each other anymore."


----------



## Mablung (Dec 4, 2002)

This was from my cousin (older one too): Gondor? Isnt that a bird?


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey, my mother started yelling at me for taking her to see a 'dirty' movie! She said it was clearly sexual, with all those men hugging and kissing, and a whole kingdom named 'Gonad'...yeah, and she also wants me to go to a shrink for liking fantasy...sigh...


----------



## Mablung (Dec 4, 2002)

Well Im sure the shrinks would like having lots of patients of that meant someone was crazy. Im sure she'll have a fit over the whole slave thing with Gollum Frodo and Sam.


----------



## Froggum (Dec 4, 2002)

> One of my friends said this when i asked him if he'd read LOTR:"We live in Iowa, we don't read." What a hick.



RAGE, RAGE, RAGE!!!!!!!!!
Stuff like that seriously annoys me. Iowa is ranked second in the nation for education. How educated can you be without reading? I've lived in Iowa all my life, I've worked in a library, and I read constantly. Rest assured, Iowans read.

And, by the way,

On Iowa, Go hawks!!!!! 
We're goin' to Pasadena! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Froggum (Dec 4, 2002)

No offense intended to the Boise-bound Cyclones. Really.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 4, 2002)

Instead of posting twice you can just edit your last post you know, Froggum....Just a thought.


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 4, 2002)

Elijah Wood was from Iowa. Somebody I know said that Frodo was Bilbo's grandson. Second cousin, twice removed on his mother's side people!


----------



## Froggum (Dec 4, 2002)

I know, I accidentally hit the wrong button. It won't happen again, I promise. Please don't hurt me.


----------



## EverEve (Dec 4, 2002)

I wont hurt you..yet *laughs evilly, and then chokes* Seriously though, this girl in one of my classes was touching my precious (aka: the books), and she turns to me and goes "Is this the real one?" I honestly had no clue what she meant, so I was like "Yah, those are the books..". She looks at me really weird, and says "Those look really boring...theyre long, and have small print..."

I was shocked...


----------



## Goldberry344 (Dec 4, 2002)

So im talking to this girl.....

Me: I am so excited for TTT
Her: really?
Me: ya
Her: the last one was ok (as i gasp 'only ok?'). It really left you haning, though.
Me: it's supposed to. its a trilogy. the book ends before Boromir dies, though. it leaves you REALLY hangng.
Her: he _DIED?_ 

*hits head with palm*

She thought Boromir was Gimly. she didnt get it. *dies* so im giving her LOTR 101...but still, she saw the movie twice! egads.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 8, 2002)

Person: "Why didn't they just give the Ring to that Gandalf wizard dude?"
Me: "Because he did not want to be tempted with the power of the One Ring."
Person: "But I bet he could have worked out a way of breaking it!"
Me: "No, Gandalf could never have destroyed the Ring. The only way to destroy it was to cast it back into the Crack of Doom, at Mount Doom in Mordor, where it was forged."
Person: "Isn't that the place where Gandalf got killed by the fire dragon?"
Me: "No, that was Moria. And Gandalf was not killed by the fire dragon, which is actually called a Balrog, if you must know."
Person: "So Gandalf didn't die?'
Me: "Well, technically he did die, but he becomes reincarnated as Gandalf the White."
Person: "Ohhh..." *looks confused then wanders off*

 

Frodorocks -- It's so frustrating sometimes, isn't it?  I can imagine that person saying _"What? Why is he called The Heir of Gondor? Who's Gondor?"_


----------



## Athelas (Dec 8, 2002)

*LOL*

I've had conversations so like that, and the more you try to explain things, the more insane you start to sound to the uninitiated. I sympathize deeply.


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 9, 2002)

The books should be required reading world wide so we wouldn't have these problems.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 9, 2002)

It really annoys me that almost all required reading is sucky classics and historical fiction. I think we should have more david eddings and anne mccaffrey.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 10, 2002)

I was sitting at the computers, and this guy from work came up and sat down and was like, "What's that?" and I was like, "It's The Tolkien Forum, it's a Lord of the Rings message board" and he was like, "That's lame."

I don't have much respect for him now.   (Plus I think he was trying to hit on me...so dissing on LOTR is NOT the way to go about it!!)


----------



## EverEve (Dec 10, 2002)

I say we start a world-wide petition making LotR required reading!!

Wonko: Aghh! Who could..think..that..the..Forum....is lame? I hate it when people give me crap about our beloved forum!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 10, 2002)

Me too...I hate it a lot.
They think it's lame and dorky.

What I hate even more is when people give me crap about the fact that I met my boyfriend on the forum.

It's bad enough I met him on the internet, but when people here WHERE on the internet I get flamed utterly...


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 11, 2002)

I'll sign the petion!


----------



## HobbitGirl (Dec 11, 2002)

I don't think that making LotR a required reading book is such a good idea. Even though it is the best book ever written. When you are forced to read a book it takes some of the fun out of it, you know?

Anyway...

I asked someone once if they had read LotR, and they said yes. I asked them what they thought of it. They said, "I didn't get very far. It was really boring. Nothing happened."

<sigh> Some people...


----------



## Dragon (Dec 11, 2002)

count me in too!

this forum is the opposite of lame, you can make your own threads about n e thing you want, joke around in other peoples threads, and complain about idiots like that jerk!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 11, 2002)

If we made all the good books in the world required reading nothing would ever get done... you'd have a bunch of people writing book jacket reviews... Nobody every likes required reading even if they would otherwise like it... I almost didn't like Ivanhoe because my mom was forcing me to read it and answer questions about it for English. (I'm homeschooled so it was my mom).


----------



## EverEve (Dec 11, 2002)

Wonk: whose your b/f?

...*sigh* maybe we shouldnt make it required reading...but! we could capture all the brainless idiots who hate lotr, and bribe them into reading it *muahahaa:evil laughter*!!!!!

...Ok Ill calm down.


----------



## Mablung (Dec 11, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm requiered reading would be an excellent thing except that 90% of the people requiered to read it wouldn't because they were too long and they are bums!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EverEve _
> *Wonk: whose your b/f?
> 
> *



Snaga!  *glows with proud delight*


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 12, 2002)

My b/f's on here too...maybe not anymore though, the powers that be might have deleted his account because he never posts anything, but he does come on and read the threads.


----------



## Éomond (Dec 12, 2002)

Some one told me today that the movies are better than the books, I hate that kid


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 12, 2002)

One thing I hate, is when I'm talking about it with people who have enjoyed the movie but not read the books that the books are better, and they say, "Well, you can't compare books and movies" 

I just want to yell out that I understand that but inroder to understand the full genius of Tolkiens vision you have to read the books.

Also, On another Forum (not TTF, chat actually) I was having a discussion with some other ringers about Frodo and Sam's 'preferences' *ahem* and a girl came on (I assume) and said "Geez, you guys are sickos!(we were citing instances in the book that could be taken in various ways) Frodo and Sam were sooo not gay! In the first scene Frodo pushes Sam to dance with that girl! That PROVES they are not gay!"

I sooooo wished my modem could deliver a virtual slap to her...


----------



## EverEve (Dec 12, 2002)

LMAO!! That's the greatest! We had a thread on that one time here. I think it got deleted. People went a little overboard. It ranged from Sam/Frodo-thing, to Tolkien being...well...*thinks for word* perverted. It was highly amusing, if not entirely acceptable.

IM SO PROUD! People in my school are figuring out that LOTR is THREE books!

Wonk: Snaga's cool. Do you know him off TTF too?....Maybe I could get my b/f to come on teh Forum...well...maybe not. He's not exactly a fan, or a reader...it prob'ly wouldnt work so well....


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

Yay! Yes he IS cool! He's VERY cool! 

And he and I have been dating a couple months and talk on the phone quite often...ok every day...for hours at a time...and run up ginormous cell phone bills. 
International calls are NOT cheap!

Here's the thing...we met on the forum and I live in America and he lives in England so we haven't actually met yet.

But all that changes SOON...quite soon. *is giddy*


----------



## Éomond (Dec 12, 2002)

*sniff* that's awsome Wonkos! That is soooo cool. My best friend is on the forum, but I gots no g/f, *sigh* the serch goes on....

*ahem* back on topic! My school is giving out free LotR: TTT/FotR bookmarks! You're only sopposed to take one but I took all them! 
I guess that's not really on topic....

Other people make me mad when they get them but don't know who the heck the characters are, and I have to explain to them, but I guess it's good, spead the (Tolkien) wealth!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks Sissy-Mon!!!  *hugs*


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EverEve _
> *LMAO!! That's the greatest! We had a thread on that one time here. I think it got deleted. People went a little overboard. It ranged from Sam/Frodo-thing, to Tolkien being...well...*thinks for word* perverted. It was highly amusing, if not entirely acceptable.
> 
> *



Yeah, we decided to take the high road and explain to her, very slowly, using little words, that that scene was not in the books and that Rosie only appeared in the end. Also that if she wanted to protect her delicate sensibilities, perhaps she should not go into adult slash chat rooms...even if they are about LotR

her response: Hey, i came in here to talk about LotR, not the books!

grrrrrrrRRRR...

I also agree that discussion about such things should not take place here- this is a forum open for all ages, and the subject matter should reflect that.


----------



## Froggum (Dec 12, 2002)

> Hey, i came in here to talk about LotR, not the books!


That is so sad.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 13, 2002)

She's right though.. you are sickos...


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 13, 2002)

Totally, I'm the first to admit it, but to go on a forum where it is clearly stated in all of the pages you have to go through to get to it what *it* is, and then accuse and slander people, well, that's when I have a problem with it. I mean, if there was a chat room ( and there probably is) where all people did was go on and insult women (I am one) I am not going to go *looking* for it, just to tell people that they are sickos, sexists, what ever. If something offends me, I try to avoid it. It's a policy that has worked so far.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 13, 2002)

I'll try to get back on topic.  I can't believe I forgot this one before, but once when I was coming out of the theatre after one of my viewings of FotR, I overheard a guy saying "It's got a funny ending, doesn't it?"

The way he said it gave me reason to believe that he honestly thought that FotR was a film of the _entire_ trilogy.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 15, 2002)

yeah, well, idiots are idiots, and that's hard to change..... it's still really annoying though


----------



## QueenSilverleaf (Dec 18, 2002)

One of my favorite comments has to be what I heard leaving the movie theater. " Now who were those guys with pointy ears again?"

*bangs head with fist* Oh please! Thats not just LotR, that fantasy/sci fi in general!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 18, 2002)

I know! It was so obvious that they were Vulcans that anyone should've known it...


----------



## Eol (Dec 18, 2002)

Yea, in my science class i was trying to explain the movie to this girl cuz she didn't get it at all and i got to the part where they go to the Prancing Pony and my friend interrupted and said "Yeah, that's where they met Slider......" Sheesh, it drives me nuts when people are like who's Aragorn? and all these really dumb questions like that...


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 18, 2002)

While I was waiting in line for TTT today, there was a person dressed up as treebeard walking around in the lobby. A kid asked his dad why the man was dressed up as a tree, and the dad replied: "Gee, I dunno. Must be one of those environmentalist people." 

WILL SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHY THE [email protected]#$%^ SOMEONE WOULD GO TO A PREMIER LIKE LOTR AND BE A 'FANATIC' AND WAIT IN LINE FOR FOUR HOURS IF THEY HADN'T EVEN ***READ*** THE ***BOOKS***???

That means that those poor people liked the movie enough that they have been watching it and waiting for the next part, and wondering what's going to happen for a WHOLE YEAR... I can just see them sitting around with their friends asking eachother what they think will happen...


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 18, 2002)

Gosh... Shadowfax lives in my state... Which is why "environmentalist people" wouldn't be that unnatural... and my sister often forgets to eat.. Which is actually not that unusual for a young teen girl... I did it sometimes...


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 18, 2002)

Yup. Someitmes when things are boring on Saturdays my pals and I go downtown and watch the protestors.

Once there was a guy walking around dressed up as a stump...to protest a bank. I never did figure that one out.

This is the reason I am proud to say...that I am NOT a resident. I live outside the city limits, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 18, 2002)

I live on the other side of the mountains where it is nice and sort of dry and there are more conservatives... He he... beat that!


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 18, 2002)

Well, my family may be moving out to a ranch on the Other Side sometime soon. We've had it with all the wierdness over here! And it's not just Conservatives either. I have a very Liberal friend who moved away because she couldn't take it anymore.

Somewhat on topic: Someone was talking about how Peter Jackson was one of the greatest storytellers of all time, and that he was a genius to come up with the concept. I must admit, it was hard to restrain myself from dumping my soda on their head.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 18, 2002)

I haven't heard much that was stupid... Except my sister who keeps rolling my eyes at every comment and wouldn't let me use the word Ent in a game of boggle to get a point...

Yes, it is weird here. very weird.


----------



## elvish-queen (Dec 22, 2002)

Shadowfax:.... totally off topic, but why do skinny people irritate you?? I don't irritate you, do I? Do I???
Ya, so it got me in a load of trouble... but hey that's another story.

my friend came to watch the movie with me, and i swear i got SO.. DARN.. ANNOYED. she kept asking, "who is that?" "Oh, so that's the guy-who-died-in-the-first-film's brother? OH!" "but then what happens next?" "Who is 'she'?" Man, i went to watch this film and i had to give someone else a running commentary. AND THEN, to top it all, she goes and says a day later :"Oh, the ending of the lord of the rings is so nice!" so i'm like, "Woah, you didn't really read the whole thing?" and she's like :"no, i just read the end"
Sacriledge! How can you do that to the best book in creation??


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 22, 2002)

Response to OT question: No, you don't irritate me, e-q. It's actually a quote I got off one of those funny emails people keep circulating. It's in response to my own weight woes, no matter how hard I try, I just can't say no to chocolate! But I've been thinking of changing my sig, I found a funnier one!


----------



## elvish-queen (Dec 22, 2002)

just joking, sf, don't worry.
but seriously, being skinny is not all it's cracked up to be. i mean, you see all these thin chicks in magazines, but when you lose weight people tell you you look disgusting. i would almost prefer to be chubby. not quite, but almost. normal would be good but we can't be picky, can we?


----------



## Isenho (Dec 23, 2002)

well this is stupid and true

not really a non-lotr fan, just a "slow" lotr fan. lol

i was with my dad, we were finished watching TTT, 

then i said, "wasn't Aragorn cool" 

He said, "who?"

I said, "aragorn! the long brown hair guy!"

he said, "the archer?"

CMon! legolas has blond hair! lol, thats just lame


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 23, 2002)

Aragorn did have a bow too in most of the scenes... but I thought his hair was black... oh well... I'm sleepy again.


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 23, 2002)

It depends on how much grease is present in it at the time...ewwch! Someone really needs to attack him with a bottle of Dawn dish detergent.


----------



## faila (Dec 23, 2002)

My history teacher last year said this
"Lord of the rings is demonic evil and violent"
I said:
"It was written by a christian and accurately shows a struggle of good versus evil"
She said 
"IT has magic its demonic"

I should probobly explain that I go to a christian school, so she would always tell us how demonic such thing were (she spent a hole period expaining the evils of lotr)


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 23, 2002)

> And he and I have been dating a couple months and talk on the phone quite often...ok every day...for hours at a time...and run up ginormous cell phone bills.



*Knocks head on desk* Why wonko, why? Isn't it much easier to get a microphone for 5 dollars and then talk over the computer? Just a tip.

And also your history teacher seems a little weird, why hate LOTR because it is demonic? You must have a little tolerance, at least with Lord of the Rings! Welcome to the forum faila, hope you will enjoy it as much as I do.

Húrin Thalion


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 23, 2002)

I went to a Christian school too, and they can be a little wierd that way. I mean, just because someone reads fantasy doesn't mean they are going to go out and commit child sacrifice or whatever. Besides, LotR (compared to most fantasy) has very little magic. It doesn't even have spells or incantations!


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 23, 2002)

I would bite that teachers neck out! Someone coming out of TTT called Gandalf the head elf.


----------



## Isenho (Dec 23, 2002)

LOL Frodorocks! head elf


----------



## EverEve (Dec 23, 2002)

LMAO!! Aight, hea's some from my own MOTHER!

me mom: "yah, the power towers was number one in the box office."...meaning the Two Towers

she cant keep Arwen, Galadriel, and Eowyn staight either. So now, Arwen is the dark haired one, Galadriel's the one in the white dress, and Eowyn is teh light haired one whose in love with the dude with dark hair (aka: Aragorn.). And trying to explain the story line to her was a HORROR. 

The Power Towers *ducks head in laughter and shame *


----------



## Isenho (Dec 24, 2002)

lol, i know how it is.


----------



## Éomond (Dec 24, 2002)

I so sorry Evie 
But my mom is the only one who listens to me when I talk about LotR. So she know's everything about it without looking at the book! Yay for my mom


----------



## Rúmil (Dec 24, 2002)

> My history teacher last year said this
> "Lord of the rings is demonic evil and violent"
> I said:
> "It was written by a christian and accurately shows a struggle of good versus evil"
> ...


 You should then have said: "well have you read it?"
There are two sorts of reply:
Some people say "Hhmmphrwelllll _no_ but it's a well-known fact!"
Teachers just say DETENTION.





There is a website about advertising Lotr as demonic because..... it was written by a Catholic!!!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 24, 2002)

Scary... 

Anyway, demonic normally means Satanic and occultish, normally involving contact with Satan or his minions. Demonic books should be a concern, but I think it is a HUGE stretch to call LotR's that... It all depends on how you take it. 

Some people are more sensitive to fantasy... 

It's one of those things like alcohal. Some Christians say none, some say just wine, some say just in moderation, some say Party on, and some are alcoholics... I don't believe there is a clear line drawn on it Biblically... so it is up in the air.


----------



## Rúmil (Dec 24, 2002)

I think the Bible is very clear about alcohol: bonum vinum laetificat cor hominum


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 24, 2002)

POST IN ENGLISH! You solve one of the things I'd always been undecided on and then you do it in LATIN! Urg!

I know vinum is wine and I think Hominum would be men... OK, R. Translate or I will chase after you with my Fully Updated Strong's Bible Concordance (and that is a big book!)


----------



## Rúmil (Dec 24, 2002)

It means: good wine cheers men's hearts. It's from Psalm 103 (or 104, depending of the edition), the exact quote is 'vinum laetificat cor hominis', which means the same. Glad I could help


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 24, 2002)

Hey, Jesus himself drank and created wine. Just like everything, it's Ok, as long as it doesn't rule one's life. At least that's my take on it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 25, 2002)

Ah... yes, I remember that. 

However, there are verses in Proverbs that say the opposite... Wine is a mocker and strong drink a brawler (I don't remember the verse number)...

I personally believe as you do, Shadow, but I also know people who have skipped the part in Psalms and are going straight off the proverbs version...


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 26, 2002)

This appeared on fanfiction.net- 

a person wrote a fic elaborating on Aragorn's little *beep* dream about Arwen- and in the summary said that he was doing it because description wasn't Tolkien's strong point.

And in a review of the story ( I just had to see what sort of people would review it) someone wrote that they agreed and hoped that by the time they were done reading LotR, Tolkien will have finished his next book, so they don't have to wait. 

I stared at the computer screen for a couple minutes, unable to believe my eyes. There are some scary people out there.


----------



## Rangerdave (Dec 26, 2002)

*Not all historians are that stupid*



> My history teacher last year said this
> "Lord of the rings is demonic evil and violent"
> I said:
> "It was written by a Christian and accurately shows a struggle of good versus evil"
> ...



First: I would like to make it known that not all History Teachers are not that closed minded. I have suggested to many of my students that they read The Silmarillion: not only for his or her own enjoyment, but so he or she could better understand some of the required texts I assign in the course. Robert de Boron, Chretien de Troys and Sir Thomas Malory can be a real bugger if one is not used to that style of writing.

Second: The real reason I object to your Teacher's flawed analysis is the last sentence. "_It has magic, its demonic_".
Remind your teacher of the book of Exodus.


> The LORD said to Moses and Aaron, "When Pharaoh says to you, 'Perform a wonder,' then you shall say to Aaron, 'Take your staff and throw it down before Pharaoh, and it will become a snake.' " So Moses and Aaron went to Pharaoh and did as the LORD had commanded; Aaron threw down his staff before Pharaoh and his officials, and it became a snake. Then Pharaoh summoned the wise men and the sorcerers; and they also, the magicians of Egypt, did the same by their secret arts. Each one threw down his staff, and they became snakes; but Aaron's staff swallowed up theirs. Still Pharaoh's heart was hardened, and he would not listen to them, as the LORD had said.



"_The magicians of Egypt, did the same by their secret arts_"!

If a book of such obvious virtue as the Bible can show human beings as magicians I fail to see how your Teacher can fault other works for displaying the same. The study of History and the study of literature are much the same. Each gives insight into the mental processes and cultural atmosphere of the era in question.

And if your Teacher gives you anymore guff about Tolkien's work without supporting evidence against it, tell him or her that a University Professor of Medieval History you know said that it isn't so.

RD


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 26, 2002)

GO RD!

What the teacher was probably thinking is that it glorifies magic use, and the Bible does condemn magic practices taht aren't 'of God'. However, the only person who can do magic who is good is Gandalf (and the elves, sorta) and he does it rarely.


----------



## Goldberry1234 (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi all, new to this site and impressed by the amount of information here.

My contributions: 

My mom thought Frodo's name was "frito"...like the chips....

and my brother, upon seeing FotR said "so, tell me what happens, because I'm not going to waste my time reading the books when I can just wait for the next movie..."

Ugh.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 26, 2002)

Gosh... Another Goldberry... Now what am I going to do... Okay... Goldberry344 is Goldie so you will have to be Berry... Berry Berry Berry.


----------



## faila (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry1234 _
> *
> My mom thought Frodo's name was "frito"...like the chips....
> *


frito wasnt that the guys name in "bored of the rings?"(its a parody of lord of the rings)


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeah, and Bilbo was D1ldo.


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Dec 26, 2002)

Frito? Sorry, but thats funny 

When I told my mom that I wanted to see TheTwo Towers she asked if it was a documantary about September 11th.


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 26, 2002)

Well, that's not so bad, I mean it's understandable, and people who haven't read the books often don't know each of the titles.


----------



## Tar-Minyatur (Dec 28, 2002)

*How about this?*

(When the Easterling guy was looking for what caused the landslide outside of the Black Gate)

Some really annoying stupid fat kid: "Hey those arent orcs.....their either elves or men.....its an elf!"

I think if I had had a gun I would have shot him right there.


----------



## Precious (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: How about this?*



> _Originally posted by TLOTR _
> *
> I think if I had had a gun I would have shot him right there. *


 ....And, you didn't go out immediately and buy one!??!!


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 28, 2002)

That's why you buy popcorn and drinks. So you can 'accidentally' spill it on them.


----------



## Aragorns_girl00 (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elu Thingol _
> *After I watched the first movie I heard somebody say
> 
> ´And he didn´t even destroy the ring!? This movie was a waste of time!`
> ...




lol........ duh! were they blonde??j/k


----------



## Mablung (Dec 29, 2002)

My friend in his infinate brilliance finally gave into my pestering and decided to go see TTT. However I was pestering him to see FOTR. He had never seen FOTR nor read the books so when he gets home he calls me on the phone and says "I just got back from seeing TTT and I was wondering if you could tell me whats the One Ring? Who are Sauron and Saruman are they the same person? Why was Gandalf falling? Whats the deal with the cloaked dudes (he meant the Nazgul)? What the hell is Gondor and why is some bum with a dwarf and an elf their king?" He had more but I hung up on him after that last one.


----------



## Tar-Minyatur (Dec 30, 2002)

> ....And, you didn't go out immediately and buy one!??!!


LOL... I think I would've if I wasnt so busy watching the movie 
Ugh... just thinking about that stupid comment still ****es me off.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 30, 2002)

I have two. 

One friend of mine saw the scene where Gandalf was trying to figure out the password to Moria and he saw Gandalf's sword. "Oh, there's a mistake" he said "wizards don't need swords."

When my father saw Gandalf hanging from the bridge in khazad-dum before he said "Fly, you fools" my father asks "Gandalf's a wizard, why couldn't he just levitate up?"


----------



## Isenho (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mablung _
> *What the hell is Gondor and why is some bum with a dwarf and an elf their king?" He had more but I hung up on him after that last one. *



lol, yeah i have a friend who too never saw FotR and i'm pushing him to see TTT. he might now for that i gave him free TTT tickets from the DVD EE for his birthday on the 26th of Dec!


----------



## Umealona (Jan 3, 2003)

*Stupid*

I talked to a friend who said that he didn't like the books because they didn't follow the movie very well. 

Also, in a book store a friend of mine said he heard some people looking at LOTR stuff say" wow, the're already making books about the movie."


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 5, 2003)

A local paper actually billed it as "The Twin Towers." 

WHY DON'T OUR PAPERS GET A PROOFREADER? Our town has to have the publication with the worst spelling in the USA.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 9, 2003)

i went to see the two towers with some friends and they kept leaning over to ask me
"is aragorn dead, hes dead aint he" and then "well he isnt important so they have to get rid of some characters"

then i asked them a simple question "whats the point of having a 'return of the king' without a king"


----------



## Eol (Jan 9, 2003)

My English teacher said she liked the part when Bilbo watched Dumbledore fall down the mountain(meaning Frodo watching Gandalf). I almost shot myself. Some people....


----------



## Enduriel (Jan 10, 2003)

I asked my mum if she wanted to see The Two Towers with me, she said "What's The Two Towers?"


----------



## Isenho (Jan 10, 2003)

dudes who confuse Gondor with Gandalf. my friends basically cuz i prounounce Gandalf "GOndalf" (thats how it's suppose to be!) so, yeah


----------



## ssgrif (Jan 13, 2003)

Really Isenho? Where does it state that?

Gondalf?

I'm sure its promnounced ...Ga'ndalf...


----------



## Shadowfax (Jan 13, 2003)

In the pronunciation appendices. (Which I havn't the patience to read, so I rely on other Tolkienites to correct me. I think I've cured myself of saying "Sell-a-born" instead of "Kell-eh-born".


----------



## Isenho (Jan 13, 2003)

no no wait! lol, the proper and right way is "Kell-eh-born" not "Sell-a-born" It's in the Sil i reckon!

and i know that it's gOndalf because in the DVD (first one, not EE) chistoper lee said so! it's somewhere in the special features section. Yeah!


----------



## Shadowfax (Jan 14, 2003)

NO, No, that's what I meant, I say Keleborn now. I typed the last message at about ...well I don't remember but it was REALLY late after cramming for a Calculus test. 

What I can't get over is that Bakshi pronounced it "Sell-a-born" drives me insane!


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 14, 2003)

well why were on that topic
i thought it was morIa, 
not moria


----------



## ssgrif (Jan 14, 2003)

Hang on, slow down, does anyone know where in tolkiens writings it states that Gandalf is realy GOndalf?

Ok, I appreciate it that Christopher Lee may have stated this in the EE of the DVD, but I'd like to hear it from JRRT himself. (From a book, not beyond the grave!)

lol


----------



## Heathertoes (Jan 14, 2003)

I have heard the man himself and CT say 'GANdalf'. It's on a video I've got. On the subject of Bakshi, why do they say Aruman instead of Saruman in his film? Is it just madness?


----------



## Heathertoes (Jan 14, 2003)

Actually, thinking about it, the stupidest thing I've heard anyone say about TLOTR was when I said, "I think I'll go and see The Two Towers. I expect it's really good."


----------



## Shadowfax (Jan 14, 2003)

Actually, they called Saruman "Aruman" half the time, and "Saruman" the rest of the time. I think it was so people wouldn't confuse him with Sauron.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 15, 2003)

My friend John said:

"I hate Lord of the Rings, I don't see why everyone else can't hate it too."


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jan 15, 2003)

there was an article in a newspaper here in finland like this a while back:

"_Last year I went to see LOTR, it had little guys running in the woods, it also had big guys running in the woods, this year I went to see TT it had more bug guys running in the woods. And I ask, what's wrong with the kids these days when they go to see 3 hour movies of nothing else except guys running in the woods?"_ 

Also one of my friends once said: "I just don't understand people who would actually want to see crap like this! It's so unreallistic!!"


----------



## Frodorocks (Jan 15, 2003)

" Lord of the Rings is so stupid!"


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 16, 2003)

The running in the woods thing that Ol'Gaffer posted is funny.

I also heard from my pseudo-brother's friend: "You guys are going to see that AGAIN?! God, it sucked the first time it's not going to magically get better if you go and see it more!"


----------



## ssgrif (Jan 17, 2003)

What my mate said after watching the FOTR:

Him: "Is that it? That ending makes no sense!"

Me: "Thats only the first one, there's another two to come"

Him: "oh..."


----------



## klugiglugus (Jan 18, 2003)

Those poor migets! I bet they enslaved children like on the Star wars films! and those Orks and goblins looked like russian Amish tea drinkers! That film is racist!!! I hope Peter Jackson is beaten to death by the tooth fairy!


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by klugiglugus _
> *Those poor migets! I bet they enslaved children like on the Star wars films! and those Orks and goblins looked like russian Amish tea drinkers! That film is racist!!! I hope Peter Jackson is beaten to death by the tooth fairy! *



Who said THAT?


----------



## dark powers (Jan 21, 2003)

Recently I had a conversation with somebody who said "Lord of The Rings is for sad people with no lives." This person, who shall remain nameless here, watches every Eastenders, Corronation Street, Emerdale, Brookside, Neighbours, etc.....

A well known expression about pots and kettles sprang to mind....


----------



## Isenho (Jan 21, 2003)

someone who will remain nameless thought the third movie was called "The Battle for Middle Earth" 

sad


----------



## moon cloud (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dark powers _
> *Recently I had a conversation with somebody who said "Lord of The Rings is for sad people with no lives." This person, who shall remain nameless here, watches every Eastenders, Corronation Street, Emerdale, Brookside, Neighbours, etc.....
> 
> A well known expression about pots and kettles sprang to mind.... *



I love eastenders...but people who watch every single soap are pretty sad, I agree. At least we know its not real. People who watch too many soaps tend to believe in it all.

Anyway, the worst thing I heard was "It was sh*t" about the first film. Luckily, I dragged her to the second and she liked it! Go me.


----------



## smeagol444 (Jan 29, 2003)

LOL
well the most mindless and robotic remark that my friends constantly throw at me is:

it's borr-ingg , bler

what ever happened to imagination? maybe they're to caught up in the latest barbie commercial.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 1, 2003)

My friend and I were IM ing her cousin. We told him to go to www.lordoftherings.net and tell us who said hi. (When you go there, someone from the cast says hi, but you probably all know that...) He said Ian Holm. We told him it was Bilbo. He asked what a Bilbo was. We told him it was a hobbit. He asked us how could it be a Bilbo and a Hobbit. We were laughing so hard.
Then we told him we would see the 2 Towers the next day. He said "You know they don't exist, right?"

Everyone, save one or two people, I know hates how obsessed I am. I could go on for days about what they all say. No one I know has read the book, save one, and i don't talk to him that much. I need some hints on how to convince people to read it.
I hate when people say it is stupid.
I hate it when people say "Lord of the Rings 2"
The sequel to LOTR
Are Gollum and Dobby brothers?

My friend and I were watching TTT. We were at the Entmoot. She asked if they were doing Yoga.
When A Rohan village was getting destroyed, she asked if it was the Shire.
Obviously, I haven't taught her very well.

   

Oh, yeah, and I constantly hear people say that they fell asleep during it.

I hate it when people I strongly dislike say that the movie was "Tight"

Someone asked me if the movie or the book was better. I said the book. She said it wasn't, I asked her how she knew. She said she never read it, but it was too long to be interesting. I got pretty mad at her....


--<Posts combined>--


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 1, 2003)

You know, if you think of something else to say after you are done posting, you can push "edit post" and type it in... I'm just saying this because you've posted two relatively short posts in a row with no one posting in between... you could probably have used edit.
But it's not a big deal.


----------



## kohaku (Feb 3, 2003)

Last time I saw TTT these people next to me wondered if they were really speaking another language and said things like "what's the point of speaking a different language?" and "pick a language and stick with it!" whenever someone spoke elvish. It got really annoying.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 3, 2003)

"LOTR is so stupid! The movie sucked!"

that annoys me so much

"What's the point?! Its a freaking Ring. How can people get so bent out of shape over a stupid Ring?"


----------



## kohaku (Feb 3, 2003)

> "What's the point?! Its a freaking Ring. How can people get so bent out of shape over a stupid Ring?"



yikes, the movies by themselves ought to tell them that!!


----------



## Nefmariel (Feb 4, 2003)

Me "I'm going to see TTT again"

Friend "Again! Sheesh whats so great about it I didn't even see the first one!"

Me "What! *gasp*"


in another situation I heard someone say which made me want to punch them "Legolas is ugly though" YARG!


----------



## Bombadillo (Feb 10, 2003)

i overheard a conversation... two guys were betting on who would get aragorn.. eowyn or arwen...


----------



## legolas84 (Feb 10, 2003)

this is more silly and cute than stupid, but amusing nonetheless.

the christmas cake my grandmother had ordered had split into three different sections leaving large, canyon-like crevaces down the cake. my grandma who had just finished attempting to read fotr looked at it and said "you know, if this was the lord of the rings, they wouldn't just eat the cake, they'd have to climb up the side of it, then walk across the perlious icing and then somehow scale down the side of the canyon and then back up again...they're always going somewhere! where are they going?!"


----------



## aDaHe (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 33Peregrin _
> *Everyone, save one or two people, I know hates how obsessed I am. I could go on for days about what they all say. No one I know has read the book, save one, and i don't talk to him that much. I need some hints on how to convince people to read it.
> I hate when people say it is stupid.
> I hate it when people say "Lord of the Rings 2"
> ...



i sooooooo know where you are commming from!!!!!
when i read the sil, a person would come up and say
them"what are you reading?"
me"the Silmarllion."
them" is that like the sequel to the lord of the rings?"
me " no its about 5 thousand years before it chronologically(sp?)"
them " oh..."
me " its about the elves and their battle against the first dark lord."
them " is aragorn in that book?"


like i said before in this thread..."we can only pitty their ignorance, and the fact that they are not enlightened as we of the tolkien fans are..."


----------



## HobbitGirl (Feb 12, 2003)

I was talking to the girl who sits in front of me in Math class today, and I was complaining about how Hollywood is running out of ideas for movies and is making sequels to everything to make a buck. She said sequels weren't that bad. I told her how suspicious I am of all sequels, to which she replied, "Well you liked The Two Towers didn't you?" I tried to explain to her how LOTR is a trilogy and therefore TTT and ROTK don't count as sequels, but noooo...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 16, 2003)

*No he di-int!*

We just had a nice family lunch... Turkey subs, macaroni, coke, chips, dill pickles, the whole kitten kabudal. My dad, being in his midlife crisis, always yearning to be the coolest person in the world, asked me something and started a conversation that i regret i ever helped start:

Dad-Hey Nick, you gotta teach me one of those halfling drinking songs so i can sing them when i go out for a beer, ya know... and imean a cool one.
Me - Umm... how about no?
Dad - O'cmon! It'l be fun! C'mon, teach me that one where at the end he goes "All the tooks!"
*The one that realy says _Is a mug of beer inside this took_. We just watched the EE the day before, and my dad liked the scene at the Gold Dragon inn*
Brother - Hey Nick, what is a Took anyway? *trying to stump me*
Me - *gave about a 10 page report on what a Took is*
Brother - Whatever
Dad - Fine, if you won't tell me, then i'll just make up a song.... umm.... i know!

I did it all for the Tookie! Cmon, the Tookie! Cmon, the Tookie! So you can take that Baggins, and send him on a QUEST!

Me - No you di-int! 


*then i stormed out of the kitchen and came up here for some intervention*


That had to be one of the funiest things thats ever hapened to me! Does anyone have any funy stories of when they're family tries to be Lord of the Ringish?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 17, 2003)

My Dad always asks the stupidest ?s


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Mar 17, 2003)

My dad saw TTT and TFOTR a couple of times with out reading the book. Now he acts like a genius about LOTR. It's really stupid what some of the things he says when trying to act smart.


----------



## Turin (Mar 17, 2003)

My dads seen FoTR EE a couple times and TTT once and he still can't understand it or keep from cutting it down.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 17, 2003)

My mom says some of the stupidest things...... but here is something that happened today. 
My ring on the silver chain went through the washing machine. I've been looking for it for a few days. Today I saw my dad wairing it. I asked him how he got it and he said he found it. I was like "Where? In Gollum's Cave?" He started to try and act like Gollum.
We ate potatoes for dinner today. My dad told my mom that they were "Good taters". I said "What's taters, prrrrrecioussssss?" My brother went "PO- Ta- Toes". It was funny. Stuff like this happens everyday.


----------



## BranMuffin (Mar 28, 2003)

My Dad recently shaved his head *mid-life crisis* for bike week in Daytona. He has a really bumpy head so he sorta looks like gollum either him or a deformed klingon. Though he hasn't started crawling on all fours and eating fish raw.


----------



## reem (Apr 2, 2003)

well, the only comment my mom made about LOTR when we first watched it at the movies was "very impressive camera work, and good special effects."...but that was about it.
my dad gives me a forbearing look whenever i mention LOTR and starts his lecture about how i should be reading more educational books instead of waisting my time....so atleast your parents 'try'!! better that nothing if you ask me!
reem


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 3, 2003)

Well my brother started me on LOTR but never really understood the Silmarillion so he stopped reading it, now whenever I talk about it my family is like What? whose Eru? Whats a Valar? Elves....arent they kinda short? I usually just stop and run away.


----------



## reem (Apr 4, 2003)

hehehe! i know how that feels! my friends give me a "she's gone coocoo" look everytime i talk about the Sill...which, i ust admit, i don't really get myslef! it's too full!! i've got little sticky notes all over it which points like 'eru (aka illuvatar) made Ea fromthe flame imperishable...blahblahbla' and stupid summeries like that jsut to try and keep up with it!...not that i succeeded or anything! i reread each few pages four times or more just to keep everything in, and i still can't keep up!! it's hopeless!! 

reem


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 5, 2003)

Yes the sil is hard to read. it is my bible tho. hehe. but me and my bro do all the gollum scenes together. lol "Wuts taters precious?" hehe that has got to be the best part of the movie. and I write "My preccccccccciiiiiiooooooooussssssssssss!!!!" on all my papers. and elvish. all my teachers are like wut? but i hate it when ppl who have no clue wut they're talking about say stuff about LOTR. i'm like oh shutup.


----------



## reem (Apr 8, 2003)

nay nay, my good friends! we must--as much as it may grate upon our nerves--be overbearing and correct the poor misguided souls! we, as members of the elite tolkien fan club, should eradicate this ignorence of the non-tolkieners, and show then light! we must show them the path to true tolkieny bliss!!

reem


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by reem _
> *hehehe! i know how that feels! my friends give me a "she's gone coocoo" look everytime i talk about the Sill*



Oh yeah. my friend does that all the time. You know, that look that says, "Get a life" "Shut up" and, "Here we go again"

My dad always trys to quote, but he always screws up. he also get saruman and Sauron confused, as well as Eomer and Eowyn, Gollum and Smeagol, etc. He's read the book (my mom read it to the whole family about two years ago  ) but he cant remember half of it.


----------



## Annushka (Apr 9, 2003)

Originally posted by Celebrian Tiwele
/*but i hate it when ppl who have no clue wut they're talking about say stuff about LOTR. i'm like oh shutup.* /

Yeah, it is really irritating. They don`t understand a thing and think that there is actually nothing to understand. But the worst is, when they call LOTR a fairy-tale. That drives me crazy.   

Originally posted by reem
/*nay nay, my good friends! we must--as much as it may grate upon our nerves--be overbearing and correct the poor misguided souls! we, as members of the elite tolkien fan club, should eradicate this ignorence of the non-tolkieners, and show then light! we must show them the path to true tolkieny bliss!!*/

You really think we should waste time and energy and nerves to explain the beauty of this world to the stupid people around? That`ll be just pointless, I think. For example, I went to see TTT`s with my friends who hadn`t read the books and, even worse, didn`t see the first movie. All I can say is that the day was ruined. I was trying really hard to explain what was going on and was feeling so stupid, cause they saw nothing special in it. And couldn`t understand why was I so excited. Anyway, a few days later I went alone.


----------



## Turin (Apr 9, 2003)

Hey Annushka I'll give you a tip, if you want to quote someone just go to that post and click quote on the bottom right corner of that post. Oh and you can edit your posts to its right by the quote button.


----------



## reem (Apr 11, 2003)

well i think we SHOULD explain it to those who have a chance of comprehending as well as apreciating it, that much you must agree with me on. but i know what you mean by 'hopeless'. a group of my frinds went and made the mistake of watching TTT withut me and the next day at school they were debating whether smeagol's name was 'smeygol' or smowgil'!!! i mean...that the hell it THAT?!!
but i still took the time to correct this...this...well....let me not go on.
reem


----------



## Annushka (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turin56 _
> *Hey Annushka I'll give you a tip, if you want to quote someone just go to that post and click quote on the bottom right corner of that post. Oh and you can edit your posts to its right by the quote button. *



Thanks, that was really helpful. 

Unfortunately I can`t find anyone who could appreciate LOTR. Before getting here I had no one to talk to about it. I felt quite isolated. But now, to my happiness, that problem is solved.


----------



## reem (Apr 14, 2003)

i know what you mean Annushka. it was pretty much the same with me. it's really difficult to find people as inot tolkien as we are...which is a bit difficult to understand, once they read it.
i wonder why some people like it and others not so much. i mean, i don't think it has much to do with wether you like fantasy or not, because i personally wasn't really into fantasy and only read LOTR because my brother inlaw heartilly recomended it. and even then i was very sceptical about it. but once i got started i couldn't put the books down! and the movie should be just as good. so what's wrong with people?? 
reem


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't know anyone who is into LOTR, except for one of my younger friends who only likes it because I do. She hasn't read the books or anything. It's all right. Besides her, none of my other friends like it at all. Whenever I mention it, the best thing they'll say is "Yeah, it's a good movie." My best frined hates LOTR, and gets mad at me when ever I say something even slightly having to do with it. When she is in my room, she goes through all of my LOTR stuff and ruins a lot of it. I don't really invite her to my house that often anymore. It makes me mad........ she makes me feel like I'm choosing LOTR over her, but I think she should respect my interests. I wish there was someone I could discuss LOTR with. The deepest discussion I've ever got in was with someone in my Study Hall about wether or not Hobbit Feet where cool or not.
Whenever I watch the movie with people, I feel like I have to explain every little thing to them, so it bothers me really bad. I usually watch it alone in the middle of the night, every once in a while. That is realy fun.


----------



## Anárion (Apr 14, 2003)

I think its hilarious when my dad trys to do something related to LOTR.
One time, he was looking for pictures of Minas Tirith.
So he went to google.com and typed in: Mineous Terearth.

LOL it was sooo funny.
My dad trys to keep up with it and all, but hes not to bright. 
One time he asked me who would win in a battle between Gandalf and Merlin.
Hmmmmm.....a super human almost god/valar dude...or....a wizard....
Its funny how he pronouces stuff too
like, gadryeel and laren and mora
I guess you have to be there to experiance the full funnyness of it...


----------



## reem (Apr 16, 2003)

well 33peregrin you are on a website teeming with tokien nuts so i think at least some of your wishes are achieved
but i really think that it's a cryin' shame that not more people are into tolkien. his work has been around for a pretty long time...longer than i've been alive, infact!! so it's really surprising that people don[t give him more atention.
reem


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 18, 2003)

CALIME IS MOVING!!! wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i won't have anyone obsessed w/ LOTR to talk to at school!!!!!!! ::sigh:: we have the best time. we rite notes in elvish and have promised to go see ROTK dressed up as elves!!!! wut will i do w/o her!!!! ::sobs::


----------



## reem (Apr 19, 2003)

wow! notes in elvish, eh?  you really are a fanatic!! hehe!
well if it's any comfort even i don't have anyone at school to share 'tolkiny bliss' with but i manage anyway...though i'm not so into tolkien that i'd learn how to write elvish!! but still, to each his own, right
reem


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 19, 2003)

I am at the top of the fanatics. I learned BOTH forms of elvish. the kind enscribed on the ring and the tengwar. she doesn't know tengwar tho. I CAN'T UPLOAD THIS IMAGE!!!! can sumbody help me?


----------



## Saucy (Apr 20, 2003)

*the smart, the confused and the just plain stupid!!!!!!*

the other day i was talking to someone and i was like "the lord of the rings is the best movie" and they were like "i found it scary" and i was "what???" and they were "yeah whe the girl came out of the tv and killed that guy"

now that person is clearly VERY stupid!! Lord of the rings and The ring are two totally different movies! the ring was scary but how u can mistake it for lotr's beats me?

anyways to the point some people are smart otheres are slightly confused and otheres are just plain stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 20, 2003)

hehe. the worst is when ppl are like, u mean they made a book out of the movie?  oh dear.


----------



## HobbitFeet (Apr 20, 2003)

*Hehehe*

Well, yesterday my brother and I went to see TTT again (8th time for me, but he's only seen it twice). We were imitating the whole movie for fun, because there were only a few other people in the theater. I think the funniest part was when Legolas was yelling at Aragorn in elvish, my brother decided to yell the elvish in a Japenese accent, really fast and high pitched. He kept on doing it till I stuffed popcorn down his shirt. 
None of my family is really into LoTR, and I'm the most obsessed out of my friends. 
This one time, my almost-as-obsessed-with-LoTR-as-me friend and I were eating lunch (french fries and diet coke), and I named this really pretty fry Legolas. I mean, it was all golden and tall...Anyway, we would walk up to people at our table and say "Hey, look at this trick we taught Legolas!", and then we'd stare at the french fry sitting in my hands and say "sit, Legolas, sit!", then wait a few seconds, and then cheer! It was funny as hell. I eventually ate Legolas, as it was lunch time and I was still hungry.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 20, 2003)

> I named this really pretty fry Legolas.


 thats kinda odd...


----------



## HobbitFeet (Apr 21, 2003)

What's odd is that now I'm really in the mood for french fries.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 21, 2003)

my point excactly....or the ever famous,"what an intresting movie who came up with that storyline?"


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 21, 2003)

O jeez thats funny

Cuz she was talking about THE RING!
haha


----------



## MrsElijahWood (Apr 22, 2003)

OMG there was this girl, i wont use names *ehem Alli* and she is a FANATIC of Harry Potter. I was trying to convince her why lord of the rings was better, i had just gotten to explaining about leves when she started holding out her ears saying "huh look at me im an elf, im 2 feet tall with pointy ears, im ***** very *****!" and making fun of all the elves and hobbits. First of all elves are TALL!! secondly she is retarded! I feel proud i punched her in the face two weeks later, because of something off this topic. (her nose bled and everything it was kool!)


----------



## Saucy (Apr 22, 2003)

See, my point exactly...if ya don't know what ur talking about then don't say nuthing otherwise u sound like an idiot!!!!


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 22, 2003)

> secondly she is retarded!





> I feel proud i punched her in the face two weeks later,



I don't understand..WHY are you harrasing disabled people?


----------



## Saucy (Apr 22, 2003)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!
unnescary acts of violence always funni tee-hee


----------



## Turin (Apr 22, 2003)

Hahaha that was great!


----------



## Legolas3363 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Unicorns!?!?!? Stupid ?'s*

Today at school i had to give a report about the creatures in our fav book. i naturally picked LOTR, so today when i was giving my report, i was just mentioning the word"elves" and a girl raised her hand and asked" Are there any UNICORNS in this book?"
WHAT!!!!!?????
I totally flew off the handle on hear" WHAT? This isnt a kids book you know....."
Im not sure why but at the moment this really made me mad..
and for these actions i was sentenced to lunch detention for a week...
Has anything like this every happened to anyone else? I would like to hear some of your stories.


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 22, 2003)

For shame.

It was a perfectly legimate question. Not everyone has read the books.

RD


----------



## Child of Arwen (Apr 23, 2003)

I agree with RangerDave. LOTR isn't to everyone's taste. And it is a fantasy and a typical fantasy creature is a unicorn.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 23, 2003)

best funnie's


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 23, 2003)

Wait, I thought that Sauron drank unicorn's blood to continue to survive, after he failed to kill young Frodo Potter.... 

(Runs and hides )


----------



## Saucy (Apr 23, 2003)

unicorns are annoying though....


----------



## Aulë (Apr 23, 2003)

I thought that Homer Simpson killed them all off in the Garden of Eden...


----------



## Eriol (Apr 23, 2003)

I think this thread will draw anger from some quarters...

But I am a terrible prophet anyway


----------



## Sarah (Apr 23, 2003)

I love unicorns. There should be Unicorns. In fact the only things that I think Tolkien doesn't cover are Unicorns and Gargoyles.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Apr 23, 2003)

and the pheonix...and the griffins...


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 23, 2003)

Zombies (proper zombies- not the kind that Aragorn raised, those were mere ghosts) were also ignored...


----------



## Larien (Apr 23, 2003)

This book needs a Unicorn. And a pheonix. I doesn't need anything more there. Unicorn would have made it perfection.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Apr 23, 2003)

I think with the addition of a unicorn it would have become perhaps a bit too much fantasy...I'm not sure, but it would just lose a bit of its appeal to me.


----------



## Larien (Apr 23, 2003)

Speaking of people who don't know what they talking about . There is this guy who made this web page called 50 reasons why LOTR sux. None of the Reasons Even make sense. http://www.pointlesswasteoftime.com/film/50reasons.html


----------



## Aragorn21 (Apr 23, 2003)

> I think with the addition of a unicorn it would have become perhaps a bit too much fantasy...I'm not sure, but it would just lose a bit of its appeal to me.


 Yeah I agree, for some reason unicorns and the rest of the LOTR characters don't seem to go. I don't know why, but I never really like unicorns anyway.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 23, 2003)

It's worth noting that unicorns aren't from any of the mythologies that Tolkien really drew inspiration from, as well as the fact that there really aren't that many enchanted beasts in his works- there are no Rocs, no Aslan-like Lions, no Satyrs or Fauns, no Krakens, no Sphinxes, and so forth. [/Serious]


----------



## Larien (Apr 23, 2003)

True i guess thats right. It would have been just weird. Leave to harry potter.


----------



## Talierin (Apr 24, 2003)

That website is a joke... he's being stupid on purpose


----------



## Eriol (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *It's worth noting that unicorns aren't from any of the mythologies that Tolkien really drew inspiration from, as well as the fact that there really aren't that many enchanted beasts in his works- there are no Rocs, no Aslan-like Lions, no Satyrs or Fauns, no Krakens, no Sphinxes, and so forth. [/Serious] *



This is not in disagreement with yout point, but I always thought the Watcher in the Water was a Kraken-like beast... though I have seen several "versions" of the Kraken myths.


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *It's worth noting that unicorns aren't from any of the mythologies that Tolkien really drew inspiration from, as well as the fact that there really aren't that many enchanted beasts in his works- there are no Rocs, no Aslan-like Lions, no Satyrs or Fauns, no Krakens, no Sphinxes, and so forth. [/Serious] *


Roverandom has some strange creatures, and talking cats and dogs featured a lot more heavily in the earlier Sil drafts.



> _Originally posted by Eriol _
> *I always thought the Watcher in the Water was a Kraken-like beast... *


Peter Jackson gives us more 'information' about the Watcher in the Water than Tolkien did - T. left us wondering whether it was one beast or many. I don't think it was a unicorn, though.


----------



## Eriol (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eledhwen _
> *Peter Jackson gives us more 'information' about the Watcher in the Water than Tolkien did - T. left us wondering whether it was one beast or many. I don't think it was a unicorn, though. *



Sure, the guy can't be wrong all the time . But I think he did a good job with the conception of the beast (if not with the scene itself), for it pretty much matched my own imagination of it. Now if only he had followed the scene as it was in the book...


----------



## Saucy (Apr 24, 2003)

hahahahaha! everytime i see that i laugh!!!!!!!


----------



## Beleg (Apr 24, 2003)

I still don't know a real-life friend who has read LOTR.


----------



## Vixen Evenstar (Apr 24, 2003)

Maybe you have anger problems...

*backs away slowly*


----------



## Aragorn21 (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't laugh at all, I just role my eyes rolleyes: ), it's plain dumb. 

But what if he wasn't being stupid on purpose  (scary)!


----------



## Gandalf_White (Apr 25, 2003)

this is what one of my friends said: (stupid)
"Lord of the Rings? Doesn't that have something to do with Star Wars?"


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 25, 2003)

This is what my friend John said when we were looking at T-shirts:

Me: "Ooh! Look an orc T-shirt!!! I have to get that for Snaga!!!

John: "That's not a LotR orc, that's a really f****d up looking troll or something."

Me, holding up the LotR tag: "Yes. It IS an orc. It's Lord of the Rings."

John: Lord of the Rings? That stuff's pretty gay don't you think?


Sometimes I hate that kid.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 25, 2003)

is it possible for someone to be that dumb on accident?


----------



## Turin (Apr 25, 2003)

I think it is, not mentioning any names (my brother).


----------



## Saucy (Apr 25, 2003)

*ponders* perhaps
but i know people who act stupid on purpose to gain attention...those people need help!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 25, 2003)

The last time I saw TTT, there were some really annoying people right behind me. When Shadowfax came to Gandalf's whistle, and Legolas said "That is one of the Maeres, unless my eyes decieve me." This lady behind me went "So what if it is a girl horse.". Grrrrrrrr...... I wanted to jump up and start explaining everything to her.


----------



## Turin (Apr 25, 2003)

Well my brother is one that needs help.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 25, 2003)

People shouldn't talk during movies...

It makes me want to kill them.


When I first saw TTT with Snaga someone behind us made talking sounds and we had to kill them with Snaga's scimitar.

They were making stupid comments about everything.

The second time we saw it WE were making stupid comments about how much Frodo and Sam should kiss.

And how much the wargs WEREN'T wargs and Faramir WASN'T Faramir.

And how much Sam's accent reverted back to American.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 27, 2003)

dont even start with me about stupid siblings!


----------



## Turin (Apr 27, 2003)

Well thankfully I only have I stupid sibling .


----------



## Aragorn21 (Apr 27, 2003)

> is it possible for someone to be that dumb on accident?


 No, I mean what if he really believes what he says.


----------



## Celebrochwen (Apr 29, 2003)

If someone is that dumb they really need to work on some issues. Possibly they could just be a loser trying to upset people.


----------



## Larien (Apr 29, 2003)

If you read the Rest of his Web page you'll see that he is REALLY mean to people that write to him.


----------



## Anárion (Apr 29, 2003)

This is an old post...brought back from 2 months ago...

When I went and saw TTT with my friend, he claimed it was boring halfway through and went to sleep!
Arrrg....made me want to throttle him


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 29, 2003)

Many of my 'friends' claimed they fell asleep during the movies...... I got so mad. Then I find one that has all of the books in her room..... I take one out and ask her if she has read it...... "I think so......" she says. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. 
We aren't friends anymore, but not because of that.


----------



## LadyDernhelm (Apr 30, 2003)

I know that this isn't an unusual comment, but it was really annoying coming from someone who had READ the books.

Me: So did you like FoTR?

*: No, it was stupid.

Me: What???

*: Well, it was three hours of pointless stuff. 

Me: Why???

*: They didn't destroy the ring did they?

Grrr.

Or things like -

"So, Bilbo is Frodo's father?"


----------



## Melko Belcha (Apr 30, 2003)

I have heard a person say that, 'The Lord of the Rings is a rip-off of Star Wars and all the other fantasy writings of the late 70's and early 80's'. And he was talking about Tolkien not the movies, he thought that in was published in the late 80's.

I also have a friend that says, 'I don't care to read LotR or see the movies because I hate fantasy, all it will have is odd creatures running all over the place'. But he considers Star Wars Episode 2 as one of the greatest movies ever made. Hey, doesn't Star Wars have odd creatures running all over the place?


----------



## LadyDernhelm (Apr 30, 2003)

Oh yeah, and I can't forget my friend's dad who came away from FoTR vowing not to let his children see it because it was "evil" and "too dark". I mean, come ON!!!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 30, 2003)

Yesterday I was giving my piano teacher my e-mail address (all about HairyFeetAreCool) she didn't know what it meant. She thought that I just though regular hairy feet were cool. I had to explain to her all about hobbits and everything. She told me she hadn't seen either of the movies and 'she had no desire to'. She's the second person who has told me that they 'had no desire to see it'. That makes me mad.... I told her I didn't really want to see FOTR at first, but.... 
I am going to bring my FOTR VHS to her to borrow. I got it before we got a DVD player. It will be hard for some people to know me and not see LOTR, let alone read it. 
Maybe I'll get her the book for Christmas.


----------



## LadyDernhelm (Apr 30, 2003)

HA! HA!

GIVING YOUR VHS TO YOUR _*PIANO TEACHER??????????????????????????????????????*_


----------



## Raithnait (Apr 30, 2003)

MY mom, never having read the books, went to see FotR with me(my second time, her first) and at the very end she leans over to me(I've got tears streaming down my face) and says " Okay, so who just died and why should I care? and why didn't the other guy like him?" (I was devastated).


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Apr 30, 2003)

Why don't you learn some of the best pieces from the LOTR's score and play them for her on the piano. Maybe that would impress her without her even knowing why.


----------



## 33Peregrin (May 1, 2003)

A funny thing is is that I just got an LOTR piano book..... I'll bring that too. I have tried a few peices, it's really awesome. Before I got it, I could play the hobbit melody and when the fellowship is going down the staris in Moria.

I'm only lending the movie to her....... it's not as if she can go on without seeing it. In fact, I think she'll enjoy it.


----------



## LadyDernhelm (May 1, 2003)

I love that book!!! How many pieces does it have in it?

EDIT: I just realized how stupid that sounded. What I mean was, I've had an LOTR piano book and I love it!  But just to verify that it's the SAME book...how many pieces does yours contain???


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 1, 2003)

I love playing piano. I really wish I could get a copy of the LOTR book. Where do you think I could get one? Any help will be great.


----------



## LadyDernhelm (May 1, 2003)

LadyOfIthilien got hers (the one I mentioned before, that I had) at the New Line Cinema shop in our local mall...if you have a NLC shop near you you could check it out.

If not, there are places I've seen it online. www.sheetmusicplus.com is a great resource.


----------



## Saucy (May 2, 2003)

what do u mean?


----------



## Anárion (May 2, 2003)

Pooey! I wish I had a piano, Ive always liked them, but I dont know how to play b/c of my older sister.
We used to have a piano but my sister is a spoiled rotten lazy ugly good for nothing brat.
She "didnt feel like" playing the piano so my mom and dad got rid of it, so now when other people are born they never get to experiance it! 
Curses...makes me want to...kill someone...or at least eat something.


----------



## LadyDernhelm (May 2, 2003)

I hate things like that. Just eat, don't kill, that's the key.

Gasp! Horror! Whatever happened to the art at the top of the page??? It's - it's GONE!


----------



## Anárion (May 2, 2003)

Mmmm....puppy chow.
Hey! YOUR RIGHT! Whatever happened to that pretty picture of...umm...whatever was there? I loved that picture! I loved it so much I cant remember what it was right now. This is an outrage! Outrage I tell you!
Must....eat......more.....puppy chow....


----------



## LadyDernhelm (May 2, 2003)

Puppy chow= disgusting.

It was a forest. It was pretty. Very pretty.


----------



## Anárion (May 2, 2003)

Puppy chow is good, besides we dont have any chocolate. 
Well, they shouldnt have tooken it down without the consent of the commonfolk (thats us).
I say we go on strike! We can make picket signs and go on parades! Woo hoo! Parades!


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 2, 2003)

Mmm... I love puppy chow. How can you not! But I myself hate Peeps. Eww. Horrible little devilfood


----------



## LadyDernhelm (May 2, 2003)

Peeps are DISGUSTING.


----------



## Farin (May 2, 2003)

I periodically go to that website (plez don't ask why cause i don't even know why) and he wasn't just being mean by dissing lotr. If its new and big, he'll make up a big story and turn it down---> harry potter, sims, lotr, matrix, you name it. and he hates ppl that critisize him.

Its really sad. Sad and stupid.


----------



## Anárion (May 2, 2003)

That I must agree with. Peeps are nasty and should be burned immediatly!


----------



## aDaHe (May 4, 2003)

what are "peeps"?????


----------



## Shadowfax (May 4, 2003)

They are marshmallow easter candy- and I for one LOVE them. They are also very useful, as shown here: http://www.lordofthepeeps.com/index.html


----------



## LadyDernhelm (May 4, 2003)

HA HA HA!

Peeps are nasty, but that is hilarious....


----------



## aDaHe (May 4, 2003)

so all they are is marshmellow thingys...
i love marshmellow - do you think that i would like these...


----------



## LadyDernhelm (May 4, 2003)

NO! They're nasty.


----------



## Shadowfax (May 4, 2003)

Don't listen to her. They're wonderful if you have as much of a sweet tooth as I do. Mmmm... sugar....


----------



## Ol'gaffer (May 5, 2003)

Another stupid thing was said to me the other day about LOTR:

"It's (LotR) is just racist propaganda of a white man who didn't have anything better to do!"


Grrrr, I got so angry at the person.


----------



## Shadowfax (May 5, 2003)

Yeah, 'cause y'know, hobbits saving the world didn't have ANYTHING to do with the moral of "there's more to someone than what's outside".... sheesh! How did Eowyn and Galadriel escape that person's notice? They had more than enough estrogen for the entire book!


----------



## Saucy (May 5, 2003)

sounds like he has some self esteem issues or something


----------



## aDaHe (May 5, 2003)

i have discused that subject somewhere else and i think that we came up with the general idea that no they did not have enough estrogen, yes their testtosterone levels would have rivaled those of a numorean male in mating season with no females on board his ship and he just left port...


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 6, 2003)

When I went to see TTT for the second time there were these really annoying 10 year old girls sitting in front of me who talked during the whole movie. I yelled at them several times. Anyways... "One of them said is that Gollum guy supposed to be one of those gross bad guys?" I assumed she meant orc. I'm like no you are so dumb!!!


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 12, 2003)

My ex-not-really-kinda-sorta friend said numerous times(about the movie)
"They show the ring in his hand too many times! geez! its just a ring!"

And i say to that, "hah! JUST a ring?! This tiny thing is the focus of strong, very evil powers. Frodos descision about it will make or break the balance of good and ill in the world!"


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 15, 2003)

I saw a cartoon that had two guys talking.

1-So did you see LOTR?
2-yeah. It is the bomb!
1-who's your fave character?I like Tom Bombadil.
BLANK STARES
2-book freak
2-pop culture lemming

hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Tirmintus (May 16, 2003)

How could people not know of the boks almost everybody at my school loves LOTR especially my two friends and me. One of my friends has the One Ring thing that's gold.


----------



## Luthien Tunivel (May 21, 2003)

One girl in a LOTR chait on AIM said the stupidest thing. We were all talking about the characters in ROTK and the last chapters of TTT, and she keeps asking things like, "Who is Shelob? Who is Denthor?" We assumed that she hadn't read ROTK and answered her. Then she asked, "Who is Frodo?" We all stopped dead in the middle of our conversation. Then we all blocked her. 

My friend and I were watching FOTR for the upteenth time. Her brother was also watching. When the fellowship set out, her brother said, "What's the big deal about all of this? It's just a ring." I was shocked. Something else really sad about that is that he has seen the movie about 12 times. Even the movie should be able to tell him that!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2003)

My brother who isn't my brother and I were watching the FotR movie and drinking Jone's soda and he said this: (This was before he was a fan.)

"This movie would be a LOT better with some laser gun fights or something like Star Wars had. C'mon people! Marketing! Give the masses what they want!!!"

Or something like that.  I think he was kidding...but I hit him anyway.


----------



## Helcaraxë (May 25, 2003)

I once said to someone "So, do u like LotR?" he said, "I dunno: I have'nt seen it yet." Ever since, its been eating away at me that such ignorance can possibly exist.


----------



## Helcaraxë (May 25, 2003)

Also, one time I was at the movies and some girl and her father were talking. He said "LotR was really long and boring." she asked how long and he said "2 and a half hours." LOL! what an idiot. Only by a SUPREME effort of will on my part is his face fully intact right now.


----------



## Tirmintus (May 25, 2003)

Oh yeah I remember lasy year at my school said the exact same thing Morgoth and everyone else said something about the Council of Elrond chapter, like they were just sitting there talking about one stupid ring. Well most people in my class last year said some very stupid things about FOTR last year during my school.


----------



## Helcaraxë (May 25, 2003)

Lol! It really bugs me. Half of me wants to knock their teeth out if they insult it, half of me wants to explain the entire thing 2 the 1s who are simply ignorant, and a tiny voice tells me to have pity on them. A very, very tiny voice. I always smother that voice. *Snicker Snicker*


----------



## Helcaraxë (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyDernhelm _
> *NO! They're nasty.  *



PEEPS?!?!?!?!?!?!?! NASY?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!

Have you gone mad?! 

I luv peeps.

I even love the sound of the word. PPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSS..................................


----------



## Helcaraxë (May 25, 2003)

Whoops. Nasy. Thats a pretty funny screw-up.


----------



## EllethBronwe (May 26, 2003)

I had a girl ask me one time: "So is this like a movie or a book" and another person asked me if it was like the same story as The Ring. Stupid people *shakes her head and sighs*.


----------



## Arvedui (May 27, 2003)

One simple request:

If you are unable to stay on topic, don't post!

I will keep my (evil) eye on this thread, and if the standards continue to decline, measures will be taken.

Keep contributing to the topic, and make this very good thread prospering.
Refrain from contributing to closing it.

Okay?


----------



## Luthien Tunivel (Jun 5, 2003)

My grandparets who came over said some EXTREMELY stupid things. 

No. 1

Grandmother: Who's that on the poster on your wall? 
Me: Legolas. He's a character in the Lord of the Rings books. 
Grandmother: Legless? Is that his name? 

No. 2

Grandmother: So what do you want to name your dog when you get one? 
Me: Frodo
Grandmother: Oh. Is that person a new popular singer? 
I sighed and tried to explain who he was to her, and I eventually had to settle for, "He's the main character in the Lord of the Rings books. 

No. 3 (this is the funniest/stupidest)

Me: Maybe I should show you the Fellowship of the Ring movie show you'll understand some of this stuff
Grandfather: Is the movie about baseball? 
(he said that because we were talking about baseball before)
I bursted out laughing and I was laughing so hard that my mom had to take him through the whole explanation. Funny thing is, she hasn't read the books either!


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jun 6, 2003)

Ha Your grandparents are funny. 

My mom is messed up we were watching FOTR and she had never watched it before. So she was asking me all these dumb questions. I tried not to laugh at some of them.

"So is that Gimli an elf?"

"Why was it so bad for Bilbo to keep the Ring?"

"Is Sam a little slow? (mental retard)"

"So why are the elves immortal til there marry a human?"

There are more but these are the only ones I could think of right now.


----------



## Boromir (Jun 12, 2003)

The stupidest thing that any one has said is "If you want to ruin somebodys Christmas tell them to go see the Lord of the Rings movie" and a critic said that, I don't like him.


----------



## Captain (Jun 13, 2003)

Once when I was reading "The Atlas of Middle-earth" by Karen Wynn Fonstad some girl in my class said, "Why are you so obsessed? It's just a movie." 
It's probably not that funny but I gave her a disdaining look and kept reading about Amon Sul.


----------



## Boromir (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh, one time I was talking with my friend on the phone about TTT, and she said that she called the theater to see when the movie was playing, and the machine that tells you all the times said "Find out if the evil wizard Gandalf takes the ring for himself, and becomes the next dark lord." I was laughing a bunch.


----------



## Luthien Tunivel (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boromir _
> *Oh, one time I was talking with my friend on the phone about TTT, and she said that she called the theater to see when the movie was playing, and the machine that tells you all the times said "Find out if the evil wizard Gandalf takes the ring for himself, and becomes the next dark lord." I was laughing a bunch. *



ROFL!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS SOOOOOOOO FUNNY!!


----------



## Veramir (Jun 16, 2003)

*Stoopid!*

Me and my friend were watching a snidey copy of TTT on video earlier (by the way, he isn't really that 'up' on the LOTR story) and he asked if Gandalf's horse is called Hallifax! Like the bank! I was like 'it's SHADOWFAX u idiot!'. Yeah, u prolly had to be there, it was just so funny at the time.
I guess things like that are funny to someone who's really into it when someone is totaly ignorant of it all!
Well I just thought i'd share with you guys...
~V~


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 16, 2003)

I have moments like those all the time... My Dad reffers to Sam as Samgee Gamgee...

"Do you think Samgee Gamgee and poor little Frodo gave up when Gollum (he pronounces it Goal-uhm) and Shelob (pronounced Shee-lobe) tried to destroy the Ring?!"

Oh father of mine... where have I gone wrong?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 16, 2003)

lol. Yep, same with me! My dad called Gandalf 'Gandarf'. I just shook my head and walked away...

Anne


----------



## Rangerdave (Jun 16, 2003)

At least your friend didn't ask you why Gandalf's horse was named after a bizzare 80 fusion jazz band.


RD


----------



## Vixen Evenstar (Jun 16, 2003)

Ick! My sister calls "Orcs" Glorks. Honestly!


----------



## Veramir (Jun 17, 2003)

Oh thank god i'm not alone!!! My boyfriend also called Gandalf 'Grandolf', i was like huh, u mean like a large dolphin?!
~V~


----------



## Zale (Jun 17, 2003)

What's always puzzled me is in that in one of the appendices to LotR, it says that at the end of a word 'f' should in fact be pronounced 'v'. I thought it didn't sound right: "Gandalv". Now is it just me reading it wrong?


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jun 17, 2003)

Actually, I believe that's only at the end of Elvish words, and Gandalf would be a name given to him by men...or so I thought.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 18, 2003)

Halifax, LOL! 
My family isn't that into Tolkien..  But whenever they use the name of the character, they have learned to get it right around me.. Hee hee.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jun 18, 2003)

My friend's dad calls Frodo 'Farto' but that might be because my friend just started The Hobbit and she calls him Bilbo Baggins all the time.


----------



## Eliot (Jun 18, 2003)

My Dad once said Tolkien like "Toy-ken".  I was just like "um, yeah Dad, right....".


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 18, 2003)

You know it might be a decent idea to merge this with the "Stupidest things non-LotR fans have said about LotRs" thread in this section. . .It is basically the same thing.

Love,
Elgee the Meddler


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 18, 2003)

This is something dumb i heard my cousin viki ask my mom:
Viki: in LOTR, what is the names of the twins?
My mom: what twins
viki: you know, those other two hobbits that go with frodo and sam

my mom told her they weren't twins and their names but i was surpriesed. very surprised. strange cousin of mine.


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 18, 2003)

If I were you I wouldn't say that she was related...

Is she half blind? No offense to your cousin and all...but they look nothing alike!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 18, 2003)

I liked to humor them

Ignorant older sister: What you wanna be G*I*ndalf for halloween?

Me: Yeah, but I'll need to buy a wizard's hat, a wand, and a flying broom stick. Can I barrow some money?


----------



## Veramir (Jun 22, 2003)

Now i'm doing it myself... yesterday i said 'Gondolin' instead of 'gondola'!
~V~


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jun 26, 2003)

My mom is so funny. I have watched FOTR like a hundred times and finally one day she decides to watch it with me.

Mom: 
Is that ArwIn or Galdrill. I can't tell who is who?

Isn't Gimli an elf?

Then what's that Legolost guy?

just a few of her dumb questions....


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Jun 29, 2003)

ya my mom was watchin' fotr for the 1st time here's our lil conversation

mom; so who's the lord of the rings

me: sauron

mom: oh that guy who's always wearing white and carries a staff

me: no that's saruman

mom: well what's he

me: a wizard

mom: but isn't that other guy, ya know the one with the pointy hat a wizard

me: yes they both are

mom; ok, so who's the lord of the rings

me: sauron

mom: who's sauron 

me: the lord of the rings

mom: i mean what does he look like

me: a big fiery eyeball

mom: huh what big fiery eyeball

me: the one frodo sees when looking into galadriel's mirror, and when he puts the ring on

mom; ok ok so that guy who always dresses in white is the lord of the rings

me; *groans* nevermind


----------



## Captain (Jul 2, 2003)

lol liteheartdmerry!


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jul 6, 2003)

One time when i was watching FOTR, i was watching it with a few other people, and my grandpa. After Galdalf had fallen, the fellow ship where at a stream, and my grandpa said " Look, here comes Gando floting down the creek. The creek was at the botom of that pit and he's floating back out. What? I geuss gando really is dead" he meant that, bt all he said was " Here comes Gando floating down the creek. Oh no, he's not." my realatives. honestly.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 8, 2003)

A friend of mine once asked me if *D*andalf comes back in the 2nd film. We mocked her.


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Jul 8, 2003)

ya these kids at my school were calling pippin pimpin, i was all its pippin there's no m, and then we were watchin my lotr movie in class and on the part when merry goes 'yes pippin my point is he's clearly overreactin' they were all hey look it's pimpin


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 8, 2003)

I guess I'm just lucky than. My mom was the one that interduced me to the books, and my sister is just as much a fanatic as I! My dad says stupid things though. 
 

For example...
He tries to imitate Gollum but says"me precious" instead of "My precious"

He constantly gets Sauron and Saruman mixed up

I have to explain things 5,000,000,000,000 times (give or take a few hundred) before he gets it, and then he says, "Well, why didn't you say that in the first place?!"
Argh!

ETC.


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Treyar _
> *"me precious"
> ETC. *




it's the new irish version of gollum


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jul 13, 2003)

OMG!!!! That is funny! I knw, i'm overreacting but, it is still funny. My friend (aske anne for details, as it is her) has a sister who dea a AWFUL gollum impression and Ann freaks out on her. Funny.


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jul 13, 2003)

Yep...it's sad. My mom and sister always say that and they sound nothing like him!! ACK!! I hate that! My mom thinks she does soun like him, my sister just does it to bother me! And my sister tries to do a Stitch impression (from Lilo and Stitch) and that bothers me too. Man they bother me... 

Anne


----------



## Popqueen62 (Jul 17, 2003)

A friend of mine's Mom does that too. When she does it, it's pretty cool though. My family calls the orcs "those disgusting evil nasty looking thingies"


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 18, 2003)

That's actually very discriptive. I'm sure that's what Orc means in Elvish.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 6, 2003)

My friend Andrew, who has read the books, etc. and should know better, always does Gollum waaaaaaaaay to high pitched. Hes like, "Squeak!" and I just sigh.

My dad , just the other day, said something about how Smeagol is so repulsive and evil, and I said" Its gollum, dootbrain!" and he said, "Thats what I said"

My friends said, after seeing TTT, "I thought Sauron was a HE"


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Treyar _
> *My dad , just the other day, said something about how Smeagol is so repulsive and evil, and I said" Its gollum, dootbrain!" and he said, "Thats what I said"*


 Eh? But Smeagol is Gollum


----------



## Frodorocks (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liteheartdmerry _
> *ya these kids at my school were calling pippin pimpin*



My dog's name is Pippin, and last summer all of the campers at the camp I went to were calling her "Pimpin."   
The other day I was talking about FotR with a friend of mine, (it's the only one he's read, he has "no time" for the rest) and he called Rivendell "that Elf hotel."


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

I was in English class and we were talking about Prospero from The Tempest and the teacher (who's big into LotR and stuff and whose husband owns swords and chain mail and things) said "Ok...think of him as a wizard, a long beard, and robes...like Gandalf"


I said, "Actually, Gandalf's not a wizard."


She was like, "Yeah. Yeah. Yeah. If you wanna get techincal with me we can do that after class. I'm waiting for August 26 with baited breath too."

And then she went back to teaching, and the girl next to me said, "If Gandalf's not a wizard what is he?"

And I said, "He's Maia"

And she was like, "Maya? Aren't they those indians from Mexico?"

I wanted to laugh so hard...but I just couldn't cos I wanted to be nice....I explained it to her after class.


----------



## Shadowfax (Sep 7, 2003)

Heh- I've given up trying to explain exactly what Gandalf is. You're braver than I am.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 7, 2003)

Gandalf's not a wizard?  

I've seen so many times in Tolkien's works where he says ''The wizard replied''. Or ''The wizard strode..yada yada'' I know he's a Maia, and I know he's from the Istari, but not a wizard?!!?!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

Well...wizard is a word used to try to explain things that are not easily understood by both the readers and the characters in the book.
Gandalf was hiding his status as one of the Istari for his own reasons, and since nobody knew what he was (except maybe Aragorn or Elrond or whatever) they had to have a word to explain it. Wizard was the closest thing they could find.
But actually he's not a wizard at all.
Since you understand the Maiar-Istari thing I'll not get into that here. 

And yeah, Shadowfax...it was REALLY difficult.
I think she thought I was crazy!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 7, 2003)

Ohh I guess I get it. People sort of just reffered to them as Wizards so they went with that?


----------



## Rangerdave (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf_White _
> *
> "Is Sam a little slow? (mental retard)"
> *




Well, Sam is not retarded, but he's not the sharpest tool in the shed.

I really think that Samwise Gamgee is a distant ancestor of Homer Simpson


RD


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 7, 2003)

Hahaa I wonder how that would happen.... Selma's cousin's dog is Bill the Ponie's sister?!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

Hehe. Selma isn't related to Homer Simpson by blood so that wouldn't work.  Selma is Marge's sister. 

ANYway, yes. People called them wizards, so they went with it, because it was the best way to describe themselves in ways that "mortals" and even elves could understand without giving away his Istari status.


----------



## Shadowfax (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *Well, Sam is not retarded, but he's not the sharpest tool in the shed.
> 
> I really think that Samwise Gamgee is a distant ancestor of Homer Simpson
> ...



Now that I definitely don't agree with. Book!Sam is very sharp (can make up rhymes on the spot, anticipate people's actions), however, he was raised in a society that frowned on intellect in the lower classes, and so learned to hide it.

Or that's my theory anyways. Me? Spend too much time thinking about hobbits?

Nah....


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 7, 2003)

Actualy they are related by blood. You'll remember the episodes where Maggie shot Mr.Burns Marge said she took up Simpson's DNA, even though she was a Bovieux. So Marge must STILL have some Bovieux blood in her, and so there has to be SOME connection.

I think.

Anyhoo Dave only said related, not blood


----------



## Niirewen (Sep 7, 2003)

> Now that I definitely don't agree with. Book!Sam is very sharp (can make up rhymes on the spot, anticipate people's actions), however, he was raised in a society that frowned on intellect in the lower classes, and so learned to hide it.


I agree with you, Shadowfax. And although Sam's heart is the better part of him, rather than his head, he isn't stupid.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 8, 2003)

Nah...Sam's stupid. And I'd really like to know about this supposed relation to the Simpsons through the Bouviexs....or however you spell it...



Anyway, I was online today with a friend who asked me what I was doing and I said, "Posting on TTF" and she was like "What's that?" and I said "The Tolkien Forum" and she said "Oh...is that where you talk about those movies" and I said "Yes. Among other things." She was like..."Damn...those movies sucked. I sat through the whole first one and was waiting for an ending and there was nothing...what a crappy way to end it. And then I thought the second one would solve it but nope. No solution. Those movies suck."

I wanted to hit her.


----------



## Aulë (Sep 8, 2003)

What's with all these "Bouviex's"???
It's Bouvier!

And BC:


> _Who Shot Mr. Burns Part 2_
> Marge: The police have such a strong case against Homer. Mr. Burns said he did it, they have Homer's DNA --
> Lisa: They have Simpson DNA! It could have come from any of us, except you, since you're a Bouvier.
> Marge: No! No, no, when I took your father's name, I took everything that came with it -- including DNA.
> Lisa: [giving up] OK, Mom.



That was just Marge being stupid. Her DNA would be different.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 8, 2003)

See! I thought so! 
But this is NOT a Simpson's thread....


----------



## Arebeth (Sep 13, 2003)

Last week I was chatting with a friend on msn and (as I often do when I don't have much to say), I asked her 
-Did you see LOTR? (I didn't even bother asking if she had read the books, it would have been a waste of time). Anyway, she answered: 
-No, I didn't.
So I asked:
-Maybe you don't like fantasy or something?
-No. (I suspect she didn't know what fantasy is.)
-So why the ... didn't you see those films?
-I've heard it was complicated and that there was strange names. I didn't want to bother remembering them. 

Another one.
She told me:
-I hate LOTR. The EE is even worse than the normal one. I hate fantasy and I hate sci-fi.
Me:
-May I know why?
-It's not true.
-???
-I don't see the point of watching a film which talk about things that have never happened and will never happened.
-??? (I couldn't find nothing to say, for once)
-I prefer true stories. Social dramas (argh!) and things like that. There is no such thing as magic (How dare you?). I like biographies of real people (Wait a moment. I like autobiographies too. But not this feminist stuff you keep reading. Forgive me.)

And, I think I've already wrote something about my beloved English teacher.
-So, for next week you prepare a presentation about a British celebrity. 
-May I talk about Tolkien?
-Who's Tolkien? (yes. Yes. That's TRUE.)
- *Keeping my self-control* The man who wrote the Lord of the Rings.
-I didn't see the film.
-But there was a _book_ before the film.
-Oh really?


----------



## Ieth (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Treyar _
> *He constantly gets Sauron and Saruman mixed up
> I have to explain things 5,000,000,000,000 times (give or take a few hundred) before he gets it, and then he says, "Well, why didn't you say that in the first place?!"
> Argh!
> ETC. *


Ha ha. My dad is exactly like that!! We'll watch the movie and then when it's over I usually talk about. Anyway one time I was talking to my mum about how Saruman was going to die (she hasn't read the bookds yet) and my dad comes up and asked "Which one is Saruman?" Dad said he was doing great telling everyone apart in FOTR, but then in TTT they had to bring Gandalf back and in the same colour as Saruman no less. He says that were he gets lost. My poor dad. 
Ah well, I love him anyway


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arebeth _
> *And, I think I've already wrote something about my beloved English teacher.
> -So, for next week you prepare a presentation about a British celebrity.
> -May I talk about Tolkien?
> ...



HAH! This was the funniest to me.  It drives me nuts...HOW CAN PEOPLE NOT KNOW THE BOOK EXISTS?!
I forgive them for not reading it...but my GOODNESS...How can they NOT know!?

I mean, when I was younger I hadn't read LotR...I didn't read it until I was 18...
But I HAD read The Hobbit LOADS of times...
I just never owned or got around to reading LotR...but I still knew it existed..

CRAZIES!!!


----------



## Shadowfax (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *HOW CAN PEOPLE NOT KNOW THE BOOK EXISTS?!
> *



More importantly- how can an ENGLISH teacher not know it exists!?


----------



## Estella Bolger (Sep 15, 2003)

My sister asked why the hobbits are small (in the film at least). For shame.


----------



## Gilgallad II (Sep 20, 2003)

I agree with Shadowfax how can u be an english teacher and not know LOTR exists?


----------



## Samweis (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arebeth _
> *And, I think I've already wrote something about my beloved English teacher.
> -So, for next week you prepare a presentation about a British celebrity.
> -May I talk about Tolkien?
> ...



Yes - this was really good.


----------



## Saucy (Sep 20, 2003)

me and some gurl got in an argument cause she was convinced it was smeabal not smeagal


----------



## klugiglugus (Sep 20, 2003)

Stupidest things non-Tolkien fans have said about LOTR: 

Using political correctness and religion to bash LOTR, saying its racist because it only expresses European folklore and values or saying its Satanic and Pagan because it uses magic and stuff like that, people used to say that allot in the early 80's and 90's before Harry Potter and the general degeneracy of Christianity, the saying its satanic I mean.

They only recently started saying it was racist, I think that’s got something to do with the fact it didn't have a token ethnic minority in the film which quite hypocritical for anti-racists and political correctness people to say really. This sort of thing is probably the zenith of stupid things people can say about LOTR and they have said them and will continue to say them but why?

Why do these people dislike something that is so majestic and glorious? Why do they feel the need to slander something that is so European and makes people happy? Maybe because of a lack of empathy and understanding or a feeling of absolute conformity towards the current state...


----------



## spirit (Oct 13, 2003)

when TTT came out my cousin said they had copied it from the tein towers and still calles that movie the twin towers

bafoon


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Muffinly _
> *People have told me Star Wars was better.
> Those poor, miguided people.  *



you call people stupid for having their own opinions ??


----------



## Sarah (Oct 14, 2003)

oy, must we have another stupid debate in here too?


----------



## spirit (Oct 15, 2003)

yes children, you mustnt fight! hehe

and starwars is crap neways.


----------

